# Post your ratings



## Nyrick

What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


----------



## tess

im 4.8 as well


----------



## dp3

4.87, 161 trips


----------



## zaner

4.8 here


----------



## UberXNash

4.87 200 trips


----------



## Jeeves

Extracted from another thread, this post is to share your ratings performances.


----------



## UberComic

I'm at 4.79 after 129 trips. Probably pretty good considering this is LA where people are uptight about everything.


----------



## SunSmith

4.84 for 612 trips. (From dashboard, set at viewing last 365 days.)


----------



## Jeeves

Im 4.83! Dang! I used to ride 4.87 but seems riders aren't as happy. I think the excitement of the service is dwindling and now users have expectations.


----------



## GuitarJunkie

4.74, and I thought I was the man. I guess Im just the driver.


----------



## Mika

4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


----------



## Wyatt

How many rides?


----------



## Wyatt

I have a 4.85 521 Trips in San Diego

Lived there since 83'

Usually offer water 90% of time. (Sometimes I run out)

Always offer charging cords (3 options)

I play my own music, hip-hop (not rap), soul and reaggae, nothing else.

My basic attiude is I am the coolest MF you've ever ridden with.

I don't give 5 stars unless they tip and I encourage you to do the same. Lets take advantage of this rating game.

Yes, a lot of the shit I say rhymes and I speak in proverbs too.


----------



## Mika

Wyatt, I have a total of 61 trips so far.


----------



## Wyatt

That's nothing. Just keep doing a good job and your rating will go up steadily.


----------



## UberSCWill

4.87 1803 trips. Going to be about 2 trips a week at the current rate.


----------



## Seinfeld

I have a 5.0 for my past 10 trips! Thing to consider is that one 3 star figured into that would give me a 4.8. A 1 star from an ass would bring me down to 4.63.


----------



## dark knight

4.76. I don't worry about it much. I don't think I have ever had an official complaint. Who doesn't like to ride in the batmobile?!


----------



## SPQR

My rate is 4.89 - 75 trips


----------



## michaeljackson

Yea man, holding it down with the 4.89. I'm rolling a 4.73, no stress.


----------



## jakeV

465 trips and a 4.81


----------



## Rich Chen

4.86 with 732 trips.


----------



## RicanUber

4.8 rating with 1040 trips completed.


----------



## kenny

4.77 after 500 trips and that's awesome in Boston. I know many uberx drivers and the average rating here is 4.6 to 4.7
Boston riders are dicks, they will literally give you a lower rate for anything they can find fault with. In order for me to keep my rating this high I literally have to be perfect everytime. I have to be a reliable driver with excellent customer service and also act as a therapist at any given moment.


----------



## sharmarke

I got 4.78 after successfully completing 1532 trips.


----------



## Rich Chen

LMAO Kenny. It's about the same in San Francisco. Uber app is so bad with where the pickup location is. It is often off by which side of the street is, let alone 1 or 2 blocks off from where the actual location is. The location is so important that on some busy streets it could be another 5 to 10 minutes detour in order to get to the other side if the pickup location is on the other side of the street. Most of the time those streets have no place to park.


----------



## HDGator

4.8 here with 239 trips under my belt.. 
L.A. is rough. Hollywood is the worst on ratings.


----------



## kenny

HDGator said:


> 4.8 here with 239 trips under my belt..
> L.A. is rough. Hollywood is the worst on ratings.


doesn't seem so tough if are you able to manage a 4.8 rating and are still relatively new. 4.8 is a very good rating


----------



## SoCal_Uber

HDGator said:


> 4.8 here with 239 trips under my belt..
> L.A. is rough. Hollywood is the worst on ratings.


Especially ratings from the late night/early AM drunk & stoned Hollywood crowd


----------



## HDGator

Regionally I see a huge difference. Pasadena and east of there riders are more willing to give 5 stars. The minute I end up in Hollywood or the like, ratings go down. 
Not good for short bar hopping trips. The music festival weekends out in Indio were hard as well.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

4.87 after 25 trips, kind of scaring me a little, stayed at a five for a bit then a couple of fours hit an now quite a dip.


----------



## Richard

4.74 1063 trips in Boston


----------



## LAuberX

4.88 

643 trips


----------



## dark knight

I'm up from my 4.76 to 4.83!!


----------



## remy

4.9 that was yesterday. Today 4.7 did 5 rides 1 A hole, 2 in bad mood, 2 new users. Ya


----------



## GCW

Yeah, I've read that they'll deactivate you at 4.5 or lower. But they've always said that's for ALL your trips combined, so if you have a week where, for some reason, you get 4.0 it doesn't mean you're below 4.5 over all. I get bad rankings sometimes, too. Seemingly for no reason. It seems to happen when I pick someone up that is in a foul mood. Like they give me a low ranking because they're pissed off at someONE or someTHING. I don't think they realize that they could get drivers deactivated for that. I, too, great each with a smile, open the door if possible, offer ice-cold water, charging cords for just about everything, give me directions or use my GPS, give me some different turns than the GPS gives and it'll re-route, music, conversation, swing them through drive-throughs, multiple stops without telling Uber that'll ding them more- just want to get them to where they need to go safely.

Uber is getting under my skin as well. Since they hiked their commission I haven't gone out (I'm working a full-time I.T. contract right now). I get an email from them stating that because I haven't gone out in like 4 weeks they'll deactivate my account unless I do at least one trip within the next two weeks. I'm going to have my brother ping me while he's standing next to my car, take him down the street and stop the fare, then pay him the $5 or whatever! I have a bunch of referrals out there that I'm not going to lose if they ride.

With the infrequent and often times long pick up calls (some are 30 mins. away) down in Orange County, CA I burn way to much fuel for this to be profitable, even minus the mileage. Sometimes I'll drive 30 mins. to pick someone up, then drop them off to a location 10 mins. away. Then drive away back toward where I was. I emailed Uber about it, saying that they need to take into account the distance of the ride before sending us way out to pick someone up. Between gas, insurance, car washes, ice for the cooler to keep the water cold, water, etc. I'm almost paying Uber to drive for them- then they take 20% and drop the fares on us. Really? Oh well, I guess they'll just find another driver. I do this in my spare time more to make sure I keep a drunk off the road. Makes me feel good in a way. If it weren't for the fact that the job was a piece of cake and there wasn't the possibility of a $250 referral commission once in a while I'd send all their crap back.



Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


----------



## Sydney Uber

kenny said:


> 4.77 after 500 trips and that's awesome in Boston. I know many uberx drivers and the average rating here is 4.6 to 4.7
> Boston riders are dicks, they will literally give you a lower rate for anything they can find fault with. In order for me to keep my rating this high I literally have to be perfect everytime. I have to be a reliable driver with excellent customer service and also act as a therapist at any given moment.


I bet we could correlate areas where there is a high percentage of Academics as riders, to areas that are the toughest at rating drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber

BTW 671 Rides, 4.66 Rating


----------



## uberXDenver

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


How many trips have you had total Mika?


----------



## uberXDenver

Wow Wyatt! Wild idea...only giving 5 if they tip. I like it. 

I always give em a 5 if they're nice, polite, laid back and cool. I rarely get tips, RARELY.

Your idea really makes me think...


----------



## uberXDenver

4.79 after 606 trips in Denver 

P.S.-DENVER uberX DRIVERS PLEASE REPLY SO I CAN START A DIALOGUE AMONG US DENVER DRIVERS. I don't know any uberX'ers in Denver and it seems like Uber's hired a ton of new drivers in past 2 weeks or so. Would you agree? Do you feel like your income & business has dropped in that timeframe??

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mika

uberXDenver said:


> How many trips have you had total Mika?


I am at 5.0 rating as of today, but I'm sure this will go down again. I have a 122 rides.


----------



## Joanne

Mika said:


> I am at 5.0 rating as of today, but I'm sure this will go down again. I have a 122 rides.


Wow! That is awesome you were able to bring your average up!


----------



## jakeV

122 rides, 5.0, thats unheard of! Even on dashboard where they use two decimal places?


----------



## uberXDenver

Congrats on being at a 5 now Mika! What do u think u did or didn't do to rise from 4.64 to 5?

Curious as I'm at 4.79 and have been since I started 2 1/2 mos ago...after 606 trips. I offer cold bottled water, all types of chargers, sunroof or a/c, XM radio...drives me nuts that I'm not at 5.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Mika said:


> I am at 5.0 rating as of today, but I'm sure this will go down again. I have a 122 rides.


I am puzzled. You said that after 61 rides you had a 4.64 rating. And now after 122 rides you are back up to a 5.0? Unless very few of the first 61 rides had actually rated you, it is pretty tough to climb back up that quickly mathematically speaking. Perhaps you were looking at a short term rating at one point. (It defaults to the 7 day window.) One should also realize that some people may not end up rating you until the next time they open the customer app, which could be a while.

Its always important to look at the 365 day window, although I believe that they only look at the rating of the last 500 rides.

4.75 after 279 rides


----------



## Sydney Uber

*Summary (past 7 days)*

DriverRatingTripsFares
John
4.5 30 $1,272.60
Rita 5 12 $545.00
*Totals:4.64 42 $1,817.60*

Wife beating me on two counts, average per job and rating.

Overall I'm a 4.66 on 696 jobs since October


----------



## LAuberX

working 7 hours (9 rides) yesterday earned me a one day rating of 4.71

this pulled my 7 day rating down from 5 to a 4.9 (49 rides)

maybe they did not like my Hawaiian print shirt....


----------



## Sydney Uber

LAuberX said:


> working 7 hours (9 rides) yesterday earned me a one day rating of 4.71
> 
> this pulled my 7 day rating down from 5 to a 4.9 (49 rides)
> 
> maybe they did not like my Hawaiian print shirt....


Pull out the heavy artillery and wear a Mambo Shirt!


----------



## SunSmith

5's if they tip, hmmmmm


----------



## Mika

uberXDenver said:


> Congrats on being at a 5 now Mika! What do u think u did or didn't do to rise from 4.64 to 5?
> 
> Curious as I'm at 4.79 and have been since I started 2 1/2 mos ago...after 606 trips. I offer cold bottled water, all types of chargers, sunroof or a/c, XM radio...drives me nuts that I'm not at 5.


I did not do one thing different, accept I'm more aggressive about contacting the rider in advance---I call ahead to make sure I have the correct address or get the name of the establishment so I won't be wasting time and gas. At first I was doing what Uber suggested, which was not calling. I still don't think this is what increased my rating. Unfortunately, it's all a crap shoot---you can offer water, gum, soda, and prompt arrival, but it depends on the passenger---I still think the rating system is not fair.


----------



## Mika

Speaking of ratings, I received this text from Uber today: New feature for rating reviews (drunk/disrespectful riders)! Simpler than email. Submit tripID and we will investigate immediately: http://t.uber.com/ATLRR.
Some of the drop down options are: bad language, disrespectful, drunk, racist, threatening, too many passengers, violent. Finally, they most be reading comments from the drivers because they haven't even started deducting the $10 for the phone.


----------



## Mika

jakeV said:


> 122 rides, 5.0, thats unheard of! Even on dashboard where they use two decimal places?


Yes I am standing at 5stars, even on the dashboard where there's two decimal places. I only worked last Friday thru early morning Saturday (4/6 -4/7), and a total of 6 rides. On the dashboard under rating it simply has a 5 only (no decimal point), and here is a copy and paste of my summary:
*WHAT YOUR RIDERS SAID*
5.0★
DRIVER RATINGNice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
You received *9* five-star reviews out of 11 rated trips in the past two weeks.

I've decided I'm not going to worry about the ratings because there not fair or accurate. I would be satisfied with 4stars, that pretty good to me, but Uber is the one with the unrealistic expectations. Have no fear, I'm sure I will be in the 4's when I resume driving tomorrow because it's all bullsh*%.


----------



## Mika

Oc_DriverX said:


> I am puzzled. You said that after 61 rides you had a 4.64 rating. And now after 122 rides you are back up to a 5.0? Unless very few of the first 61 rides had actually rated you, it is pretty tough to climb back up that quickly mathematically speaking. Perhaps you were looking at a short term rating at one point. (It defaults to the 7 day window.) One should also realize that some people may not end up rating you until the next time they open the customer app, which could be a while.
> 
> Its always important to look at the 365 day window, although I believe that they only look at the rating of the last 500 rides.
> 
> 4.75 after 279 rides


Oc, when I posted my rating, I posted what I had as of the summary statement I had received dated for 6/1/14 - 6/7, and what is on the dashboard is currently stating as of the day I typed it. I don't get that deep into the ratings anymore, because like I said I don't think there accurate or fair---I'm not trying to waste my time with trying to figures out if it's mathematically correct. I don't get to see my detail ratings from each rider to even start to do a calculation. I posted my current rating for the week I just completed, and I answered another drivers question about my total trips. What am I missing?


----------



## Anastasia

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


we must keep in touch!X I will have something special for you soon possibly that you are going to love. An Uber alternative !X!X!X! coming to you soooon shhhhhh


----------



## Mika

Anastasia said:


> we must keep in touch!X I will have something special for you soon possibly that you are going to love. An Uber alternative !X!X!X! coming to you soooon shhhhhh


Ok, I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Anastasia

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


we must keep in touch!X I will have something special for you soon possibly that you are going to love. An Uber alternative !X!X!X! coming to you soooon shhhhhh

Check out my last post at

https://uberpeople.net/index.php?th...ust-obviously-uber-staff.500/page-2#post-4061

I mean it. I have grown so much in just the last week. I find 50 like me (easy) who all find 50 like them after just 3 more rounds Uber can be crippled. Only when there is an alternative. I will tell you first. You have inspired me but it was another driver who opened my eyes. I met him on the road and just knew he was a visitor new to this site. I am genuinely happy. I hope this doesn't grate with you. I hope you identify with it !X!X!X!


----------



## jakeV

Anastasia said:


> we must keep in touch!X I will have something special for you soon possibly that you are going to love. An Uber alternative !X!X!X! coming to you soooon shhhhhh
> 
> Check out my last post at
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/index.php?th...ust-obviously-uber-staff.500/page-2#post-4061
> 
> I mean it. I have grown so much in just the last week. I find 50 like me (easy) who all find 50 like them after just 3 more rounds Uber can be crippled. Only when there is an alternative. I will tell you first. You have inspired me but it was another driver who opened my eyes. I met him on the road and just knew he was a visitor new to this site. I am genuinely happy. I hope this doesn't grate with you. I hope you identify with it !X!X!X!


Anastasia, could you consider consolidating your posts? You have good opinion, but you are posting it everywhere and repeating yourself a bit. This thread is about ratings.


----------



## Anastasia

I realise that. I just type as it hits me. It usually is triggered by the most recent comments I've read and may not be applicable to the title. I shall start a new conversation. I will put it under what category? let me think !X!X!X!


----------



## remy

Yesterday I was 4.93. Picked up a girl who had hangover and and gave me 4 stars. She was my first rider so thats how I know. My rating went to 4.82! Only picked up that rider as Fathers Day event I had to attend.


----------



## Jeeves

She must have gave you less than 4 stars to affect your rating by 10%?


----------



## Joanne

Jeeves said:


> She must have gave you less than 4 stars to affect your rating by 10%?


It really depends on how many 5 stars you have under your belt. Initially, a 4 star review dropped me quite a bit. I had one last week and my overall rating dropped by 0.02. From what I gather, it currently takes me 3 five stars to climb 0.01.


----------



## remy

Jeeves said:


> She must have gave you less than 4 stars to affect your rating by 10%?


I thought so too Jeeves. But when I looked at 1 day it says 4 stars. I was like whoa! This can't be right?


----------



## The Geek

Anastasia said:


> we must keep in touch!X I will have something special for you soon possibly that you are going to love. An Uber alternative !X!X!X! coming to you soooon shhhhhh
> 
> Check out my last post at
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/index.php?th...ust-obviously-uber-staff.500/page-2#post-4061
> 
> I mean it. I have grown so much in just the last week. I find 50 like me (easy) who all find 50 like them after just 3 more rounds Uber can be crippled. Only when there is an alternative. I will tell you first. You have inspired me but it was another driver who opened my eyes. I met him on the road and just knew he was a visitor new to this site. I am genuinely happy. I hope this doesn't grate with you. I hope you identify with it !X!X!X!


A,
Also, talk of "crippling" Uber is a real bummer. This is for many of us our only breadwinner at the moment as well as being part of a fascinating social experiment/movement. Talk of crippling this/them is counter-productive and negativity-laced - I am no angel either. There is room out there for others, yes, and Uber is not perfect, yes, but please: realize where you're posting and respect that. Sure we make jokes and practice gallows humor, but at the beginning, middle and end of the day we are ALL about giving 5-star rides to keep riders & Uber happy to say nothing of payig the bills. Oh, and lest we not forget at times this driving thing - w/ the right riders - can be super-fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Sydney Uber

To you all who survived Hurricane Anastasia. I sincerely apologise for the pain a fellow Aussie was able to inflict in such a short time. Wasn't she something! A lot was entertaining - reminded me of many of the Riders we pick up!


----------



## remy

Ok so here is the update on my rating. Two days ago was at 4.93 then got the one 4 star went to 4.72. Picked up 5 yesterday. Right now, I am at 4.67! LOL! But my uber says I am at 4.9? Im looking at 4.67 on the 7 days. My 1 day says 5. My 30 days says 4.84 and 365 days says 4.85. I did emailed uber yesterday and was professional and a little bit frustrated. Also, from two days ago till now my total rides is 7 and I don't know if others riders have rated me?


----------



## thazigler

4.8. Over half my riders haven't rated me  Time to raise my expectations for riders! All door slammers get 1 star!


----------



## Joanne

remy said:


> Ok so here is the update on my rating. Two days ago was at 4.93 then got the one 4 star went to 4.72. Picked up 5 yesterday. Right now, I am at 4.67! LOL! But my uber says I am at 4.9? Im looking at 4.67 on the 7 days. My 1 day says 5. My 30 days says 4.84 and 365 days says 4.85. I did emailed uber yesterday and was professional and a little bit frustrated. Also, from two days ago till now my total rides is 7 and I don't know if others riders have rated me?


Uber shows the average of the most recent 500 ratings in the past year to riders.


----------



## Joanne

Crawled my way up to 4.83. Can't wait to get to 4.85 so I can be a 4.9 driver! 

Does anyone here ask for 5 stars from their riders? Uber says not to ask for 5 stars, but I think if someone comments on your service it would be a perfect segue. You could say something like "If you really mean it, I would certainly appreciate a 5 star rating at the end of this ride!"


----------



## Nautilis

Joanne said:


> Crawled my way up to 4.83. Can't wait to get to 4.85 so I can be a 4.9 driver!
> 
> Does anyone here ask for 5 stars from their riders? Uber says not to ask for 5 stars, but I think if someone comments on your service it would be a perfect segue. You could say something like "If you really mean it, I would certainly appreciate a 5 star rating at the end of this ride!"


Try to "read" your customer. In my opinion, I think it turns some people off to ask them for 5 stars.

Now that I think about it, when I bought my car, the salesperson showed me a laminated survey with all "perfect 10" responses already filled in. He explained to me how important it was that I filled my survey out the same way. I was totally offended and felt like he was treating me like an idiot.

My advice is to take the whole ratings system with a grain of salt. You can spend a lot of energy working to get your rating up to a 4.9 from your 4.83... but for what?? Yes, a 4.6 or lower is cause for concern. Any thing above that doesn't really have much meaning in this world.


----------



## remy

Nautilis, yea I stop worry about it already. I know I provide no less than 4.9 to riders. If Uber deactivate me then they deactivate me.


----------



## The Geek

Sydney Uber said:


> To you all who survived Hurricane Anastasia. I sincerely apologise for the pain a fellow Aussie was able to inflict in such a short time. Wasn't she something! A lot was entertaining - reminded me of many of the Riders we pick up!


Wait! How do we know it wasn't your alter-ego? Hmmm?


----------



## Sydney Uber

The Geek said:


> Wait! How do we know it wasn't your alter-ego? Hmmm?


Damn! I knew someone from this site was watching when I played "dress ups"! X!X!X


----------



## Nico

4.86
290 trips ( 365 days)
$5071.50
2 months
Boston


----------



## nosphalot

4.81
96 trips
2.5 weeks
Los Angeles

Strange thing is that once I started giving out cold water my rating actually went down, but my sample size is so low it's likely just variance.


----------



## Litethinks

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


4.9 but I seem to be in freefall. I've completed over 900 trips but I feel like the last couple weeks people have been rating lower in general. For instance, my rating for the last 7 days is 4.59. I can't think of anything I'm doing differently : (


----------



## Uber ATL

4.9 1163 rides


----------



## grams777

4.82 about 250 trips on uberx (resigned). 4.92 about 250 trips on lyft (lyft average is only the last 100).

I've found that very often the passengers, app issues, and pricing are the variable -- not just the driver. When I only drive the commuter hours, I generally get all 5's. When I do late night / early am club hours, I'm lucky if I can hold a 4.7 for those shifts. I'm doing nothing differently.

Surge pricing / prime time also takes a heavy toll on my ratings. There was a huge event in town with a 2x fare multiplier nearly every ride. My overall ratings dropped about .04 in one day of that, so I didn't even drive any of the remaining days. Clearly that level of ratings decline would not be sustainable. It's a bit of a catch-22 in that some of the most profitable times to drive can take the biggest chunk out of ratings.

My lyft ratings are higher in large part because I have recently avoided late hours and prime time/ surge. Otherwise they would be about .10 lower. My old 'club night driving' ratings have now fallen off the average calculation after 100 trips. Lyft also shows photos of most riders so it's easier to avoid the one star mistake of picking up the wrong person - although I came close to one in lyft (same name, same location only spelling of name was different).

Ratings really need to be scaled based on the day, time, surge pricing, and area of the ride. A 4.7 might be just as good as a 4.9 depending on the ride circumstances outside the drivers control. Just look at all the horrible yelp ratings uber and lyft get when the fares go up. Ironically, most of their yelp (and other review sites) ratings average 4.0 or less - so shouldn't they be deactivated? Obviously that level of displeasure is going to flow through to the driver ratings to some degree. When the topic comes up, almost all my passengers are very ticked off at the higher pricing.

Intoxicated passengers also are a setup for bad ratings. Not just accidentally hitting the wrong number if stars (as I have witnessed), but also giving bad directions, not telling where they are going, and other things not found as often during other hours.


----------



## TheUberDriver05

I just read on another forum, he just started at $35/hr.


----------



## getemtheresafely

4.89
340 rides (365 das)
$5064.88
4 months
Los Angeles


----------



## shukris

4.87 rating
356 rides
$4,975.45
4 months (2/24 to current)
San Francisco


----------



## mp775

132 trips, 4.81. I don't offer water or mints, never use GPS, radio is always off unless the rider specifically requests, and I stopped getting out to open the door because it seemed to weird people out. I haven't even washed the car in a month or so!

I've gotten two 3s, both after the rider had given me bad directions. I've had rides that went spectacularly that ended up as 4s, and some that I was sure would be 3s or 4s that ended up 5s.


----------



## LuLu

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


Back up to a 5!!!!!!! But not for long I fear.


----------



## Spanky

1060 trips UberX 4.84. Lyft 168 trips 4.84. Guess I'm consistant on both platforms.


----------



## tzmandevil

New here and 5 days in. 26 trips and I am at 4.63. I had a 3 on Thursday. Guy was drunk and told me to go North and asked me if I knew where Mc Allisters was. Told him no and he told me near the corner of Lindsy and Berry which I knew was South. So I navigated to go to that location then when I got to Mc Allisters he took me north again to a street that I could have gotten to with 3 turns instead of his 6 turns from start to finish in half the distance. When I finished I checked my rating and it dropped from 4.8 to 4.69. Been busting my ass and giving 5* service since. I drive a 2004 Chevy Suburban that is immaculate inside and out and nearly all have complemented me on it because all the UberX drivers around here drive little cars. I dress up, offer candy, water, open doors and still I am hit with 4 stars. Will be out again in a few hours and see what happens. I have been giving out 5 stars until the night I got a 3. If you aren't ready, drop the pin instead of giving me an address (I had that yesterday and she rated me a 4 and had the gall to give me the correct address when I called her), text me in the middle of me heading to you...I will give you 4 stars or less. Heck 4 stars are as good as 5, right? I luv meeting people and the whole Uber experience. I am still positive and hopefully will be above 4.7 by next seek. Reading these threads has opened my eyes. I will no longer click start trip until I get an address, else I know now to kick the guy out and cancel the trip next time. Don't get me started on Google Maps.


----------



## Spanky

tzmandevil said:


> New here and 5 days in. 26 trips and I am at 4.63. I had a 3 on Thursday. Guy was drunk and told me to go North and asked me if I knew where Mc Allisters was. Told him no and he told me near the corner of Lindsy and Berry which I knew was South. So I navigated to go to that location then when I got to Mc Allisters he took me north again to a street that I could have gotten to with 3 turns instead of his 6 turns from start to finish in half the distance. When I finished I checked my rating and it dropped from 4.8 to 4.69. Been busting my ass and giving 5* service since. I drive a 2004 Chevy Suburban that is immaculate inside and out and nearly all have complemented me on it because all the UberX drivers around here drive little cars. I dress up, offer candy, water, open doors and still I am hit with 4 stars. Will be out again in a few hours and see what happens. I have been giving out 5 stars until the night I got a 3. If you aren't ready, drop the pin instead of giving me an address (I had that yesterday and she rated me a 4 and had the gall to give me the correct address when I called her), text me in the middle of me heading to you...I will give you 4 stars or less. Heck 4 stars are as good as 5, right? I luv meeting people and the whole Uber experience. I am still positive and hopefully will be above 4.7 by next seek. Reading these threads has opened my eyes. I will no longer click start trip until I get an address, else I know now to kick the guy out and cancel the trip next time. Don't get me started on Google Maps.


Don't try so hard. I don't give them water or candy. Don't even think about the rating. Just get them from point A to point B efficiently. Some people are going to ding you no matter what but in the end it all evens out. 4.83 out of 1060 rides is snobby West Hollywood and West Side.


----------



## grams777

tzmandevil said:


> New here and 5 days in. 26 trips and I am at 4.63. I had a 3 on Thursday. Guy was drunk and told me to go North and asked me if I knew where Mc Allisters was. Told him no and he told me near the corner of Lindsy and Berry which I knew was South. So I navigated to go to that location then when I got to Mc Allisters he took me north again to a street that I could have gotten to with 3 turns instead of his 6 turns from start to finish in half the distance. When I finished I checked my rating and it dropped from 4.8 to 4.69. Been busting my ass and giving 5* service since. I drive a 2004 Chevy Suburban that is immaculate inside and out and nearly all have complemented me on it because all the UberX drivers around here drive little cars. I dress up, offer candy, water, open doors and still I am hit with 4 stars. Will be out again in a few hours and see what happens. I have been giving out 5 stars until the night I got a 3. If you aren't ready, drop the pin instead of giving me an address (I had that yesterday and she rated me a 4 and had the gall to give me the correct address when I called her), text me in the middle of me heading to you...I will give you 4 stars or less. Heck 4 stars are as good as 5, right? I luv meeting people and the whole Uber experience. I am still positive and hopefully will be above 4.7 by next seek. Reading these threads has opened my eyes. I will no longer click start trip until I get an address, else I know now to kick the guy out and cancel the trip next time. Don't get me started on Google Maps.


Nights can be hard on your ratings. Usually it's nothing to do with you. If you run into many of these per night, start calling them before you head out. Get a feel for if they are going to be a problem. If so, see if you can evade the one or two torpedoes each night that can sink your ratings. For example, someone calling you or texting you enroute to their pickup to criticize your speed or route already is nearly a guaranteed 3 star at best.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/avoiding-1-star.620/


----------



## LuLu

grams777 said:


> Nights can be hard on your ratings. Usually it's nothing to do with you. If you run into many of these per night, start calling them before you head out. Get a feel for if they are going to be a problem. If so, see if you can evade the one or two torpedoes each night that can sink your ratings. For example, someone calling you or texting you enroute to their pickup to criticize your speed or route already is nearly a guaranteed 3 star at best.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/avoiding-1-star.620/


I had to tell some of my riders that my Uber iPhone somehow can tell my speed so if over the limit I will be deactivated. Its for their safety. Not a question after that.


----------



## vtexposfan

Five rides today that somehow yielded a 2 average. I probably got a 1 from this stupid ***** who I admonished for touching my radio presets/volume without asking. **** off, lady.


----------



## vtexposfan

Assuming that was a 1, who gave me a 3 or lower to get me down to 2? Even a 1 and a 4 would be a 2.5.


----------



## Rboney88

4.8 here in MA after about 67 trips (3 days). Day 2 dropped to 3.5 because some lady (on my first day) said a restaurant name (of which boston has 2 which I didn't know at the time) got almaot all the way there and she says "THE STREGA WATERFRONT! ARGH!" I apologized and got her there and she must've given me a 1 cuz it dropped quick. But next day I was up to 4.6 and now I'm at 4.8. I play country, reggaeton, and some hickhop. No complaints, however, if there's a client on their phone or talking to another client in the car I turn the sound off to be courteous.


----------



## vtexposfan

Not bad, my man. 64 rides and 10 days in, and I'm mired at a 4.38. I try to communicate well, maybe I'm just getting picky folks. I've made a few mistakes, and I was back up in the 4.5-4.6 range a couple of days ago.


----------



## vtexposfan

The radio is what I want to listen to (often classic rock or the Sox.) Sometimes it's on Hot 96.9 and that pleases the female riders. It's set to barely audible by me by default, it's turned up when requested by the rider.

All trips begin with "windows are at your disposal, if you'd like the fan/AC on, please let me know, if there's any other way I can make your ride more comfortable, please let me know." Ball's in their court to make the physical comfort of the ride a 5-star experience. I'll handle the driving and the route. If I'm sure of the route, I'll just drive you there, if I'm not, I'll ask questions.


----------



## Rboney88

With the heat and humidity Boston's had I've had the ac on ice cold and about 2-3 ticks up on the "speed" of they seem cold or request it I lower it or turn it off to accommodate. Music wise I keep it at 5 (out of like 60) so if they're conversing the radio isn't overpowering them. With no clients I bump it around 20-30 depending on whether I have a headache or not haha.. I've been an audiophile for a long time so loud is kind of what I do


----------



## vtexposfan

Four years of Top 40 radio, nine years as a trivia host at bars. I do full volume solo too.

I also don't like it super cold, which is why I tell the rider that AC with my window closed (it's usually open) is upon request. Folks just have to understand that they have to ask. You're a paying customer, I will grant you any reasonable request.


----------



## tzmandevil

I was at 4.65 for 30 minutes then back to 4.61. Knew I should have dropped that last one. She was not ready told me be out in 5 minutes then she had an obnoxious drunk in her group of 6. she gave me a 4 and I gave her a 3...ha. Then right before her a guy wasn't ready, but called on route and asked me park for 5 minutes. He gave me a 5 and $5. I gave him a 5.


----------



## Nitedriver

Here's mine :

7 days : 30 days :
Totals: 5 72 Trips Totals: 4.77 72 Trips


----------



## grams777

Mine are still at 4.82 UberX, 4.92 Lyft. About 300 rides each.

Here's the lowest I've seen for uber itself, a 2.5 average for New York:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/uber-long-island-city?sort_by=date_desc

The whole first page is nearly all 1 stars, and the complaints aren't even surge related. Many of the 5 stars are promo code shills.

The policy to send customer service into an email black hole might need to be revisited.


----------



## LuLu

LuLu said:


> Back up to a 5!!!!!!! But not for long I fear.


Oops, I lied,was looking at dashboard. I am 4.9. Not sure why there is a difference between dashboard and what you see requesting a ride.


----------



## LookyLou

LuLu said:


> Oops, I lied,was looking at dashboard. I am 4.9. Not sure why there is a difference between dashboard and what you see requesting a ride.


On the app they round up to the next 10th.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

4.8 out of 116 rides so far.


----------



## UberGirl

4.87, 770 rides
Been in the 4.9 for a while, used to get really upset if averaged low for a day, now I can care less and can mostly tell who rated low. Feel like Santa Monica area is better for ratings than bev hills and weho


----------



## vtexposfan

Back to a 4.49 lifetime 85 rides in. Got a five today from only two rides. I thought the first lady who was ranting/raving at people the entire trip would be uptight, but was nothing but nice to me. The second ride took a while thanks to the closure of a 93 on-ramp to the audible frustration of the passenger, but he was nice as well.

Let's keep that up through the weekend, I got a deactivation threat after the bloodbath of last Saturday put me well below 4.5. Need a good week to keep my job.


----------



## UberComic

vtexposfan said:


> Back to a 4.49 lifetime 85 rides in. Got a five today from only two rides. I thought the first lady who was ranting/raving at people the entire trip would be uptight, but was nothing but nice to me. The second ride took a while thanks to the closure of a 93 on-ramp to the audible frustration of the passenger, but he was nice as well.
> 
> Let's keep that up through the weekend, I got a deactivation threat after the bloodbath of last Saturday put me well below 4.5. Need a good week to keep my job.


That has to be scary. I'd stick to daytime driving for awhile.

I'm currently at an even 4.8 with 892 trips completed. Enough trips that even a one star won't hurt my rating much, but too many if I ever want to see it nudge upwards.


----------



## vtexposfan

Yeah, weekend nights might be best avoided this weekend. I'm just trying to get through north of 4.5 to shut 'em up.

I must have some value as a driver, I grabbed a fare 1.5 miles away at 1:30 AM last night. That's an insane distance for the closest driver in Boston, even at that hour.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

4.73 - 504 rides. 

But I only drive late at night on Friday and Saturday nights when ratings seem to be lower...


----------



## Terrence Pacheco

uberXDenver said:


> 4.79 after 606 trips in Denver
> 
> P.S.-DENVER uberX DRIVERS PLEASE REPLY SO I CAN START A DIALOGUE AMONG US DENVER DRIVERS. I don't know any uberX'ers in Denver and it seems like Uber's hired a ton of new drivers in past 2 weeks or so. Would you agree? Do you feel like your income & business has dropped in that timeframe??
> 
> Thank you!!!


Hello. New driver here but not to the business, Ex Cab driver here.


----------



## grams777

Terrence Pacheco said:


> Hello. New driver here but not to the business, Ex Cab driver here.


Welcome. Good to have you here. Feel free to post a bit about yourself in the People forum:

https://uberpeople.net/forums/people/

And join in the various discussions thought the forums. It should be interesting to share your perspective on things.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

162 trips 4.89 for July...

I don't give out water, mints etc or use GPS. If I put a cooler in my car then I won't have room for suitcases. I also play 70's / 80's metal music in my car. I was born and raised in the Orlando area and drove for Mears for 5 years. But I do carry a GPS just in case....


----------



## Terrence Pacheco

4.6 with 156 trips, I was around 4.68 last week and had the best day ever monetarily but had a 3.67rating that day which brought me down .10!


----------



## Terrence Pacheco

grams777 said:


> Welcome. Good to have you here. Feel free to post a bit about yourself in the People forum:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/people/
> 
> And join in the various discussions thought the forums. It should be interesting to share your perspective on things.


I drove a cab for 12 years most of it in Colorado Springs, I love Uber in Denver, I wish I was doing this all along!


----------



## Troy Monroe

I'm at a 4.5 but here people think a 4 star rating is good... Not something that will get us deep sixed

Troy


----------



## troubleinrivercity

UberComic said:


> That has to be scary. I'd stick to daytime driving for awhile.
> 
> I'm currently at an even 4.8 with 892 trips completed. Enough trips that even a one star won't hurt my rating much, but too many if I ever want to see it nudge upwards.


Ideal spot to be in, IMO. At that point you just forget about ratings, do the best job you can, and not tremble in fear of vengeful passengers.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber

I'm an even 5, after one day and ten trips. Only one direction it can go from here


----------



## troubleinrivercity

LiveFreeorUber said:


> I'm an even 5, after one day and ten trips. Only one direction it can go from here


Yes you could hold five indefinitely and become as paranoid a wreck as an eBay merchant who has yet to receive his first negative feedback after thousands of transactions.

Remember that ratings trickle in long after the fact, rating you is not usually the first thing they do after exiting the car.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

troubleinrivercity said:


> Remember that ratings trickle in long after the fact, rating you is not usually the first thing they do after exiting the car.


That's true, they may rate you next time they open the app and order another Uber, which could be a while.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber

Well, that didn't take long, down to 4.33


----------



## Rboney88

351 rides and 4.83 rating. Tried late morning (8-9am) into mid afternoon in Boston. That was a bad idea I guess. The drunks I deal with at midnight are nicer and better raters haha


----------



## UberPissed

Past 30 days - 4.91 / 111 trips
Since June (start) - 4.83 / 280 trips


----------



## TheDude

I'm a 4.85 with nearly 200 rides and steadily climbing. I have discovered most riders think 4* is good, and even more of them have no idea they are being rated by us. But I find a way to work it into the conversation. Have only gotten 5* for the last 30 days, but of course, that could all change with the next ride.


----------



## Doodle

Uber: 4.88 at 176 rides
Lyft: 4.92 at 373 rides.


----------



## Tom Madison

4.78 after 94 trips...slowly trending upward after a rough start of around 4.5. Mostly 5 star when I get rated which seems to be about 60% of the time.


----------



## buster11xx

4.81 on 236 trips (past 365)
4.84 on 165 trips in the last 30 days

seeing that I get about 55-60% of my trips rated according to my weekly statements


----------



## uberindy

4.89 @101 trips


----------



## RustleWimson

[email protected] trips

These ratings are ridiculous. Not even some of the best restaurants in America can average a 4.6 on Yelps..


----------



## jakob

4.92 almost 500 trips


----------



## SoBeUBER

4.91 after 200 trips in Miami...


----------



## SoBeUBER

Orlando_Driver said:


> 162 trips 4.89 for July...
> 
> I don't give out water, mints etc or use GPS. If I put a cooler in my car then I won't have room for suitcases. I also play 70's / 80's metal music in my car. I was born and raised in the Orlando area and drove for Mears for 5 years. But I do carry a GPS just in case....


I may be driving your old car... I am driving UberX in Miami with the wrong car for sure, a Black 2007 Lincoln Towncar Executive. Thought I was buying it off some old guy who never drove it as it only had 35,000 miles on it. His "son" who was selling the car for him actually turned out to be a russian scumbag who bought the car at auction with 290,000 miles on it for $1,900 and rolled the odometer back on it before selling it to me for 9,000...Found out the previous owner of the car before he bought it at auction was Mears out of Orlando. One thing I have to say about Mears is they take damn good care of their cars, it fooled my local lincoln dealer when I took it in for a pre purchase inspection. I may not get the best MPG avg 16.5 mpg in Miami city driving, but I get pretty good ratings (4.91/200 rides )and at least 30 people have told me I'm the first "real looking uber" they've seen in Miami...

Before I get flames for driving such a gas guzzler in a city that has only UBERx, let me explain the car was bought in Naples and used with a licensed private car service, I made great money with it from dec-april, but after easter, everybody goes back up north and I was hurting, so I moved to miami...I may not be making as much as I did if I had a hybrid, but my passengers are happy with the car, and I'm happy to be averaging 15 - 20 trips per day in the slowest month of ther year vs. the 4-5 trips I had/ day for july and august in naples..


----------



## KrisThuy

Rboney88 said:


> 351 rides and 4.83 rating. Tried late morning (8-9am) into mid afternoon in Boston. That was a bad idea I guess. The drunks I deal with at midnight are nicer and better raters haha


lol thats new


----------



## UbeMan

I was 4.93 after 20 rides, which is impossible unless Uber is lowering our ratings .01 at a time for not accepting rides. I'm still 4.93 after 30 rides.


----------



## SoBeUBER

UbeMan said:


> I was 4.93 after 20 rides, which is impossible unless Uber is lowering our ratings .01 at a time for not accepting rides. I'm still 4.93 after 30 rides.


it is possible that you have only been rated for say 19 or 17 trips so far if any of your riders have not opened the app since you last dropped them off...that would explain your 4.93


----------



## UbeMan

Woops, I never thought of that. 14 5star ratings and 1 4star come to 4.933333. That's probably it.


----------



## FAS

4.82 @ 283 trips.. good ratings mostly from drunks 

was 4.86 2 days ago 

I give water to everyone and I think that does help increase my ratings, but doesn't guarantee it


----------



## mybackhurts

4.72 @ 218 rides with uber.
78% awesome rides @191 rides with Sidecar

Ive alway thought the ratings system on uber was totally flawed...its just that I can't prove it


----------



## anexfanatic

I'm rolling at a 4.97 with 58 trips for Uber. I'm 100% awesome rides for Sidecar with 12 trips (SC just opened up its market here).


----------



## Bobhopenut

4.92 after 309 trips (365 days clicked on the dashboard)


----------



## vtexposfan

Been mired between 4.56 and 4.58 for the past month. Up to 245 rides now.


----------



## maloy

4.82 after 1317 trips


----------



## Randy Shear

4.82 318 trips 365 days


----------



## caspiy257

1143 trips - 4.84
The biggest problem is that only the last 500 trips are considered. Each new trip beats the first in the row of 500. For example, in my case, I have a 84 +% five stars (it would be exactly 84% if the remaining 16%, only 4 *, but there were lower ratings). Each new trip beats the first in a row of 500, which is 84 +% five star. This is why a new 5 * trip does not usually change the total rating. But every low-rated trip knocks out 84 +% highest rating- 5 *.


----------



## Doodle

Doodle said:


> Uber: 4.88 at 176 rides
> Lyft: 4.92 at 373 rides.


I was pleasantly surprised when a Lyft passenger told me today that this is her first Lyft ride with a 5 star driver. True enough, I checked my daily statement later and saw that I have a 4.98 now, which they round up to 5 for the passengers =)


----------



## Musiccitypro

4.94 110 trips. No water, no gum, no mints. I am friendly and informative, having lived in Nashville for over 35 years. I provide phone chargers, XM radio, and a pretty nice ride ( Pontiac G8GT, red w/black leather interior and dark tint). I exit the car and help with luggage, but normally stay in the car if the pax are empty handed. I dress casually (nice shorts or khakis and golf shirt or button down short sleeve). Most importantly, I am a safe and courteous driver. Unfortunately, due to recent changes in fares and data charges, it no longer makes sense for me to go out and drive very much. This is a part-time gig for me, and it seems as though Uber is not very interested in keeping part-timers around. I love meeting folks and almost everyone I've picked up has been friendly and respectful, so I'm kind of bummed that the job doesn't compute for me financially.


----------



## duggles

4.76 from 217 rides. #217 was my first vomit ride, too. I only drive 5p-3a Fridays or Saturdays, or for sports events which surge prices. No surge = no drive.


----------



## TheTransporter6414

4.75!!! whoopdy frickin do....No one gets a five star from me unless I receive $5 tip or more from them. My rating use to wear on my nerves but now I just don't give a rats ass. Provided chilled H2O, Starburst and gum, let the rider do as they will as long as they don't break my 4 rules: No consumption of alcohol...No consumption of drugs...Don't vomit in my ride, let me know I'll provide you with my vomit bucket...No sex in my ride cause I can't film it and drive at the same time so there for I can't get the money shot and sell the footage to the porn companies in LA.. Now!! I don't provide any H20, Starburst or gum and the rules still apply....Ratings went up...Go Figure.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


I am still a 5 (no shit...it's true). admittedly not a bunch of rides and I ONLY do 6a-6p (no drunk & pukes). Plus I keep telling everyone that they are "my first".


----------



## Worcester Sauce

TheTransporter6414 said:


> 4.75!!! whoopdy frickin do....No one gets a five star from me unless I receive $5 tip or more from them. My rating use to wear on my nerves but now I just don't give a rats ass. Provided chilled H2O, Starburst and gum, let the rider do as they will as long as they don't break my 4 rules: No consumption of alcohol...No consumption of drugs...Don't vomit in my ride, let me know I'll provide you with my vomit bucket...No sex in my ride cause I can't film it and drive at the same time so there for I can't get the money shot and sell the footage to the porn companies in LA.. Now!! I don't provide any H20, Starburst or gum and the rules still apply....Ratings went up...Go Figure.


I like this guy. Is this Doyle refined and all dressed-up ?? (inside joke....but a compliment). A hail and hearty welcome Transporter!!!!


----------



## TheTransporter6414

Worcester Sauce said:


> I like this guy. Is this Doyle refined and all dressed-up ?? (inside joke....but a compliment). A hail and hearty welcome Transporter!!!!


Much appreciated...the only Doyle I know is Doyle Brunson The Godfather of No-Limit Texas Hold'em and I am not him.


----------



## TheTransporter6414

Worcester Sauce said:


> I am still a 5 (no shit...it's true). admittedly not a bunch of rides and I ONLY do 6a-6p (no drunk & pukes). Plus I keep telling everyone that they are "my first".


You little rascal...thanks for the tip


----------



## Worcester Sauce

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Much appreciated...the only Doyle I know is Doyle Brunson The Godfather of No-Limit Texas Hold'em and I am not him.


There is a guy on here that is somewhat of a local hero (search Doyle). Outspoken, a bit radical, funny. Some members here think he is goofing on us. Find him, read him and enjoy. Again...welcome.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Much appreciated...the only Doyle I know is Doyle Brunson The Godfather of No-Limit Texas Hold'em and I am not him.


Great Uber look. Are you CIA or NSA? You will do well.


----------



## Greg

start with 4.87 in two days down to 4.71


----------



## TheTransporter6414

Worcester Sauce said:


> Great Uber look. Are you CIA or NSA? You will do well.


Mr. Sauce we were just getting off to a great start, lol...I would never work for such low rank fascist groups like the two you mention in your post.


----------



## TheTransporter6414

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Mr. Sauce we were just getting off to a great start, lol...I would never work for such low rank fascist groups like the two you mention in your post.


That would imply that I know who shot JFK


----------



## Worcester Sauce

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Mr. Sauce we were just getting off to a great start, lol...I would never work for such low rank fascist groups like the two you mention in your post.


.....great to hear. It was all in jest. You do present a professional image. That will work in your favor. Many riders will cancel (or not) based upon your driver photo. You are clearly off to a good start. Good luck. Let us know how the New Mexico market is doing from time to time


----------



## Courageous

How do I find my total number of trips completed? Or are you guys just superior record keepers?


----------



## Greg

TheTransporter6414 said:


> That would imply that I know who shot JFK


Dude call him again we need to change


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

Uber 4.9 - Lyft 4.89

I know what you're thinking and you are 100% correct. I am indeed the shit.


----------



## Uberette

4.92 and not a lot of rides yet because I'm going it part-time and I'm 1 week in. Hopefully, I can keep it at 4.92.


----------



## Uber Jax

After *200* rides ... *4.96** on the Drivers App and *5* *on the Riders App!


----------



## Greg

it will change right after you drive some "bride" Quine back to Jamaica in Corona


----------



## Uber Jax

Courageous said:


> How do I find my total number of trips completed? Or are you guys just superior record keepers?


Just look at each invoice at the rider fees (rider fees equal number of rides), they are totaled up for each invoice, then just simply add them up from all your invoices!


----------



## Courageous

Uber Jax said:


> Just look at each invoice at the rider fees (rider fees equal number of rides), they are totaled up for each invoice, then just simply add them up from all your invoices!


Great! Thanks much 

4.92 uber @ 85.5 trips (had $22.5 rider fee on one of the invoices..what's up with that ? lol)


----------



## CatnipHigh

4.85 after 1460 rides.


----------



## Uber Jax

Courageous said:


> Great! Thanks much
> 
> 4.92 uber @ 85.5 trips (had $22.5 rider fee on one of the invoices..what's up with that ? lol)


Sounds like that might be a split rider fee! Hence the 85.5 trips ...


----------



## haji

4.78 

over 5900 trips


----------



## RippGutt

4.93...not sure the total trips, but over 100...maybe even 200..no water, no goodies...just me, good conversation(or none at all) and a safe trip in a clean vehicle.


----------



## suewho

4.75 after about 150 trips..... but then im a cranky *****...


----------



## unter ling

4.78 and I dont give a shit


----------



## TheTransporter6414

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....great to hear. It was all in jest. You do present a professional image. That will work in your favor. Many riders will cancel (or not) based upon your driver photo. You are clearly off to a good start. Good luck. Let us know how the New Mexico market is doing from time to time


Albuquerque is a struggle no matter what venture your into...Lyft is up and down Uber is the dominant market here, I drive for both as most do here. I drive Thursday, Friday, Saturday from 7pm till 9.00am. I average $100 with Lyft and $300 with Uber and have so for the last five months. I am not satisfied with my earnings and I am seriously considering a move to Phoenix.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Albuquerque is a struggle no matter what venture your into...Lyft is up and down Uber is the dominant market here, I drive for both as most do here. I drive Thursday, Friday, Saturday from 7pm till 9.00am. I average $100 with Lyft and $300 with Uber and have so for the last five months. I am not satisfied with my earnings and I am seriously considering a move to Phoenix.


...and I thought my market was tough. Push on....


----------



## suewho

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...and I thought my market was tough. Push on....


Uber on...


----------



## suewho

Uber jax: why do you put exclamation marks at the end of every statement. It seems a bit ex-uber-ant.


----------



## cybertec69

Two thousand trips plus and a 4.8 rating, personally, they can take the rating and shove it.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

suewho said:


> Uber jax: why do you put exclamation marks at the end of every statement. It seems a bit ex-uber-ant.


...fair warning...Uber Jax thinks emoticons are part of the alphabet. Engage him/her at your peril.


----------



## Kaz

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


My ratings fluctuate and I am not sure why. I havent had any problem riders for a while, my car is clean, I have water and snacks and always ask them if they have a preferred route, or if I should just follow my GPS. Most riders strike up conversation with me and I always talk- so Ive had alot of compliments too, yet my last rating was a 4.7. I do need to get my car looked at again since there is a faint rattling noise when I go on the freeway, but no one has complained about anything. When they offer to tip, I say "NO thanks, just rate me 5 stars please' and they say No Problem. I probably shouldn't be doing that but we need all of the 5 stars we can get. This rating system is almost a joke. I think it also depends on where youre working and which office is handling your account, some CSRs seem more strict than the others. This entire company is so shady and I don't even know how much longer I'll be doing this so not really stressed about the ratings anymore.


----------



## unter ling

As was mentioned on another post, in the real world a 4 out of 5 is a good rating. Perhaps riders are not aware how uber ratings work. Maybe in conversation you could say that uber drivers can be deactivated if their rating falls below such a number. I am in a different part of the world to most of you guys so my riders attitudes are probably different to yours.


----------



## KeJorn

The rating is based only on the past 500 rides. Though I heard someone on this forum say that was changed to the last 100 rides. Not sure on the latter, but the former was stated by Uber Partner Support a few weeks back when I was communicating with them via email.


----------



## LAuberX

the rating on the driver / customer app shows the average of your last 500 rides.

the last 100 rides average is only used in NYC market to determine who is a VIP driver that can get more customers and drive in the Hamptons.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Orlando Uber rates are too low for me to drive.....

Uber Off


----------



## Goober

4.86...when I am at 4.88 I get rude knowing that a 1 star rating drops me back down to 4.86


----------



## haohmaru

4.91 Uber / 4.91 Lyft


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Great old thread. Go back to the first couple of pages and look how long it's been since some of those posters have visited this site. Wonder whether they have quit Uber/Lyft or are just not posting on here anymore?


----------



## anexfanatic

My ratings have changed, yippee (not).

Uber: 4.87
Sidecar: 100% Awesome Rides


----------



## Courageous

Uber Jax said:


> Sounds like that might be a split rider fee! Hence the 85.5 trips ...


Yes! It sure was. I recall the split fare trip too. Was the only one I've had so far.


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> Uber jax: why do you put exclamation marks at the end of every statement. It seems a bit ex-uber-ant.


It's always been my trademark at a couple of other forums where I have over 30,000 posts! 
Due to my screen name moniker!
It's has just been a habit of mine ... Is that ok? or does it bother you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...fair warning...Uber Jax thinks emoticons are part of the alphabet. Engage him/her at your peril.


I am a HIM! Male ... If you were smart enough you would know to look at my profile to find out! 

However, I will have to say the rest of your post is the sharpest thing you have ever posted about me for sure! "Fair warning ... Engage at your own peril!"


----------



## suewho

Im not sure he's even ****ing human


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> I am a HIM! Male ... If you were smart enough you would know to look at my profile to find out!
> 
> However, I will have to say the rest of your post is the sharpest thing you have ever posted about me for sure! "Fair warning ... Engage at your own peril!"


go away


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> Im not sure he's even ****ing human












TALK TO THE HAND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> go away


Once again read your own post!!! ... "Fair warning ... Engage at your own peril!"


----------



## unter ling

Worcester Sauce said:


> go away


They say if you ignore something long enough it will go away. Can we be that lucky?


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> They say if you ignore something long enough it will go away. Can we be that lucky?


Nope, NEVER ever will you be that Lucky! 

So why don't you few just ignore me then? ... Give it a try!
That would solve all our issues with each other for sure!
Do I always need to be the brains behind this operation? It certainly appears that I must!


----------



## suewho

Hey doyle, fancy an all expenses paid trip to jacksonville?


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> Hey doyle, fancy an all expenses paid trip to jacksonville?


So, tell me how it feels to be so far DOWN UNDER that you'll never know what it feels like to be on top!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> So, tell me how it feels to be so far DOWN UNDER that you'll never know what it feels like to be on top!


Have you ever been on top?


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> Have you ever been on top?


I'm on TOP of you right now!


----------



## suewho

Funny, cant feel a thing


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> I'm on TOP of you right now!


This is a ot a forum to discuss your sexual fantasies uberjax.


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> Funny, cant feel a thing


I didn't know I was playing the Grand Canyon! .. I do now tho!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> This is a ot a forum to discuss your sexual fantasies uberjax.


Get your mind out of the Gutter Ling! ... This has nothing to do with sex! 

It's all about geographical location! Shows you what you KNOW and what you DON'T!!

Go back to school and learn something useful! .. Start by learning how to spell


----------



## unter ling

North America is northern hemisphere, Australia is southern hemisphere. Dont think this can be classed as on top. Maybe you should have a look at a map or a globe. Perhaps you also have a issue understanding definitions. Leaving a n off not is not usually considered a spelling error but as a typing error. Also look at defining what on top is, you may learn something.


----------



## suewho

You forgot to put an exclamation mark after the word spell.


----------



## Uber Jax

suewho said:


> You forgot to put an exclamation mark after the word spell.


Ahhhh, your paying attention to my class here! You will go far in life from my teachings Grasshopper!!

I was testing you to see if you would catch that ... Nice going Sue! You have just received *2*'s* for that!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

unter ling said:


> North America is northern hemisphere, Australia is southern hemisphere. Dont think this can be classed as on top. Maybe you should have a look at a map or a globe. Perhaps you also have a issue understanding definitions. Leaving a n off not is not usually considered a spelling error but as a typing error. Also look at defining what on top is, you may learn something.


Here's your world map! ...
Now tell me who's on Top of who! .. How else would you want to try to classify this?
That's why they are called NORTHERN and SOUTHERN!!!!

Your argument is invalid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Jax

I believe my teachings are done for the night. Night school is now over...
I will remove your dunce cap if you can learn north from south Ling!

Sue has schooled you for the day and she even took the short bus but still out smarted you! 
Sue you can now go to the head of the class!

Have a good night my fellow comrades! It was fun bantering with you but never try the Master!


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> Here's your world map! ...
> Now tell me who's on Top of who! .. How else would you want to try to classify this?
> That's why they are called NORTHERN and SOUTHERN!!!!
> 
> Your argument is invalid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The world is not flat uberjax and definition of top is the highest or loftiest point of anything. Your map proves nothing. But you did exactly as I thought you would, something unoriginal


----------



## suewho

Master- bater


----------



## unter ling

Uber Jax said:


> I believe my teachings are done for the night. Night school is now over...
> I will remove your dunce cap if you can learn north from south Ling!
> 
> Sue has schooled you for the day and she even took the short bus but still out smarted you!
> Sue you can now go to the head of the class!
> 
> Have a good night my fellow comrades! It was fun bantering with you but never try the Master!


You are no master, nor my comrade. Sleep tight uberjaxoff


----------



## Worcester Sauce

suewho said:


> Hey doyle, fancy an all expenses paid trip to jacksonville?


did not think of that.....give Doyle a contract hit in fla


----------



## elelegido

Uber Jax said:


> Here's your world map! ...
> Now tell me who's on Top of who! .. How else would you want to try to classify this?
> That's why they are called NORTHERN and SOUTHERN!!!!
> 
> Your argument is invalid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry old bean, but you're not as correct as you think. But you're not wrong, either.

If you hold your world map as it is usually held, then you could argue the US is above Australia. But you could also turn the map upside down. It doesn't make the map invalid; it's still the same map.

The map of the Earth is a projection of how the planet would be viewed from space. In space there is no up or down, or above or below - it's a meaningless concept. So you're both right, depending on each's point of view.

But to find out what happens when you don't have a map at all, we really need to hear from Miss South Carolina:


----------



## Uber Jax

Here is your history lesson for today class!!!! 

That's why they call Australia "DOWN UNDER" ... NOT Down Over, ... NOT Top Over or anything else.
It's just simply Down Under!!! It's not really OVER anything ... It's just Down Under!

Australia is known as the "*Land Down Under*" because of its position in the southern hemisphere.
Australia is the only entire continent and nation which lies completely south of the equator, or "down under" the equator. Even Antarctica does not boast this distinction, as many countries have claim to its territory.


----------



## UPModerator

Looks like we have a little party here. Are we having fun? Maybe a little too much? 

Stay on topic, and quit arguing over nothing. Or else.


----------



## SoBeUBER

5.07 after 2,000 trips....beat that!!!


----------



## unter ling

UPModerator said:


> Looks like we have a little party here. Are we having fun? Maybe a little too much?
> 
> Stay on topic, and quit arguing over nothing. Or else.


Yes moderator, its all fun until someone loses an eye.


----------



## UberThis

elelegido said:


> Sorry old bean, but you're not as correct as you think. But you're not wrong, either.
> 
> If you hold your world map as it is usually held, then you could argue the US is above Australia. But you could also turn the map upside down. It doesn't make the map invalid; it's still the same map.
> 
> The map of the Earth is a projection of how the planet would be viewed from space. In space there is no up or down, or above or below - it's a meaningless concept. So you're both right, depending on each's point of view.
> 
> But to find out what happens when you don't have a map at all, we really need to hear from Miss South Carolina:


That was scary. I've never heard such an incoherent answer. I'm afraid for South Africa and Iraq now.


----------



## elelegido

UberThis said:


> That was scary. I've never heard such an incoherent answer. I'm afraid for South Africa and Iraq now.


I think they'll be OK - they have maps.


----------



## Alexander

Wyatt said:


> I have a 4.85 521 Trips in San Diego
> 
> Lived there since 83'
> 
> Usually offer water 90% of time. (Sometimes I run out)
> 
> Always offer charging cords (3 options)
> 
> I play my own music, hip-hop (not rap), soul and reaggae, nothing else.
> 
> My basic attiude is I am the coolest MF you've ever ridden with.
> 
> I don't give 5 stars unless they tip and I encourage you to do the same. Lets take advantage of this rating game.
> 
> Yes, a lot of the shit I say rhymes and I speak in proverbs too.


Wyatt, where do you get your charging cords? I have one USB plug, so is there a cord I can get that splits into two or three charging ports? Thanks!


----------



## Red

4.79 for 411 trips over 365 days. 
About half of it is for UberBlack, before they pushed me down to X along with the other guys who bought cars "not luxury enough anymore" for Black. And I bought that black on black sedan two years ago specifically for UberBlack. 

As of ratings, I think they went up after switch in part due to clients basically getting a black car instead of expected smaller UberX vehicle. I'd trade ratings for money any day though.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Alexander said:


> Wyatt, where do you get your charging cords? I have one USB plug, so is there a cord I can get that splits into two or three charging ports? Thanks!


This one is pretty handy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=YO7IAQYXMVL4IUSU


----------



## jakob

4.91 over 700trips, yes I know if I were a pax I rate myself 5* over and over again


----------



## Alexander

scrurbscrud said:


> This one is pretty handy.


That looks great- thanks for the link, scrurbscrud! Now I just have to get a spare iPhone 5/6 cable, Blackberry, Android-phone cable, and possibly one for tablets (hopefully there is overlap between some of these).


----------



## duggles

How do you find your Lyft rating?


----------



## LAuberX

Alexander said:


> That looks great- thanks for the link, scrurbscrud! Now I just have to get a spare iPhone 5/6 cable, Blackberry, Android-phone cable, and possibly one for tablets (hopefully there is overlap between some of these).


EBay great for cables, cheap from China.

I get 6' ones to reach back seat from shifter area CIG lighter socket/USB adapter.


----------



## Alexander

LAuberX said:


> EBay great for cables, cheap from China.
> 
> I get 6' ones to reach back seat from shifter area CIG lighter socket/USB adapter.


Hey LAuber- how many do you have running to the back seat? I originally thought about getting a cable for all of the main devices out there, but now am just thinking that one Lightning Cable for the iPhone and one MicroUSB for Android devices is enough and won't look like there are a million cables sticking out into the back seats.


----------



## LAuberX

Alexander said:


> Hey LAuber- how many do you have running to the back seat? I originally thought about getting a cable for all of the main devices out there, but now am just thinking that one Lightning Cable for the iPhone and one MicroUSB for Android devices is enough and won't look like there are a million cables sticking out into the back seats.


They are all put away... Only come out if asked.
6': IPhone 4, lightning, micro USB.


----------



## UberThis

Alexander said:


> That looks great- thanks for the link, scrurbscrud! Now I just have to get a spare iPhone 5/6 cable, Blackberry, Android-phone cable, and possibly one for tablets (hopefully there is overlap between some of these).


I wouldn't invest in Blackberry charger. Only ones asked for are Micro USB, iPhone 4, iPhone 5/6.

I bought Amazon iPhone 5/6 replacement charger cable not only because it was less expensive but it looks and is more substantial and hopefully less likely to be damaged given other people don't necessarily treat your belongings as well as you would.


----------



## PingPong

Uber doesn't care much about ratings. Just a scare tactic. As long as you don't have serious problems. You will stay on. Say you do 30 rides a week thats $120 on safe ride fees alone. That's just for a part time driver. Add on say $240 for the month in commission that $*360* dollars a month they get from you. They provide the app, customers, "support" etc.. $*360 *is a lot of money for a monthly subscription for anything. This is just an example of part time driver working two days.


----------



## josolo

UberThis said:


> I wouldn't invest in Blackberry charger. Only ones asked for are Micro USB, iPhone 4, iPhone 5/6.
> 
> I bought Amazon iPhone 5/6 replacement charger cable not only because it was less expensive but it looks and is more substantial and hopefully less likely to be damaged given other people don't necessarily treat your belongings as well as you would.


Check this out...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/30000mAh-Du...l_Phone_PDA_Chargers&var=&hash=item1c43d13df8

I got it for a battery backup\charger and the cable has plugs for everything. I plug my windows phone and iphone into it. It also has a 2 amp jack for ipads. Since it has two ports, I can keep my stuff plugged in and theres still a jack for pax.


----------



## J.J. Smith

4.83, 2300 trips. Offer water and conversation, if I get the correct vibes from the passenger. Heads down, blue glow on their face is not a conversation starter.


----------



## josolo

J.J. Smith said:


> 4.83, 2300 trips. Offer water and conversation, if I get the correct vibes from the passenger. Heads down, blue glow on their face is not a conversation starter.


The blue glow on most of my rides has been the pax with a navigation app pulled up following along. When they have a navigation app pulled up, I ask them to give me the directions they want to take.


----------



## oracleofdoom

Ugh, I was at a 4.77, and now after a couple of days, it's down to a 4.71. I don't know. I had just washed and my car, and had really enjoyable passengers. (Yes, I have good hygiene.) I didn't make any route mistakes. Maybe I'm just not pretty enough?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

My 3 cents (adjusted for inflation) about the way Uber's star system is set up.

1.) The range between "excellent" and "horrible" (i.e. deactivated) is too compressed into the space between 4 and 5 stars.

2.) Passengers are NOT AWARE that a 4-star rating is the 1st step "on the road to ruin" (deactivation). They straight-up have NO CLUE what it means, due to the abovementioned range compression factor. They think that 4 OR 5 stars is cool - Uber thinks that 4 stars is terrible. There's a gap in perception. When people rate a restaurant 4 stars on Yelp, it means it's an above-average establishment, maybe a little pricey, maybe has *rare* service issues. When people rate an Uber driver 4 stars, in Uber's perception, that's grounds for dismissal.

P.S. This isn't my personal gripe, I'm above 4.9. Just noticed, in conversations with some pax, that they think that 4 stars is a good rating, and they would only give 5 stars if everything was absolutely perfect, the stars aligned, and there was absolutely zero traffic. I cannot overemphasize this enough - THERE IS A HUGE GAP IN PERCEPTION BETWEEN WHAT PAX THINK 4 STARS MEANS AND WHAT UBER THINKS 4 STARS MEANS.

3.) Accidental 1-star presses can wreak havoc on a driver's ratings. I personally had a pax who thought he had to press on the stars *in sequence*, and *almost* ended up giving me 1 instead of 5. And one of my friends who just started driving, had completed a 2-hour, $200 ride, after which the pax also accidentally gave her 1 stars. He felt so terrible he actually called her back and apologized. She's E-mailing Partner Support about it, and I'm sure they'll fix it, but a little confirmation dialog would have prevented the issue in the 1st place.

4.) I think there should be a confirmation dialog for 1 and 2-star ratings, i.e. "Are you REALLY sure you want to completely sabotage this driver's rating?" and it should ask for additional info, such as the REASON for the rating. I.e. make the pax put in a little effort before wrecking the rating, TYVM. If there was a real issue, a couple of more taps won't make a difference. But it would eliminate the accidental 1-stars, and the jackasses who don't bother looking at the screen, or, worse, _think it doesn't matter_.

All this being said, it's still a kick-ass system, and from the UI/UX point of view, the app is damn near perfect. Just the math behind the star system could bear a little adjustment.


----------



## cybertec69

Get used to it people, Uber does not care, you are all interchangeable, the churn out rate of Uber drivers is astonishing, go check out any of their offices and see how many fresh sheep are lining up for the slaughter. I stopped stressing over ratings a LONG TIME AGO. The Uber man controlling you like puppets on a string. This stress will only shorten your life, which does not last long as it is, don't let uber and their silicon Valley dusche bags ruin it for you while they are counting their millions and you are counting your dollars and pennies.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

"Uber does not care, you are all interchangeable," I'm shocked!!!! Thanks for bringing that to my attention. And here I thought uber cared about our well-being.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Well, I for one, am not getting stressed out, just wanted to point out the disconnect between the way Uber sees 4-stars and the way pax see them.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

To follow up: I've brought up the disconnect with "what 4 stars really means" with about a dozen pax, and each and every one was shocked. None of them had a clue that 4 stars was actually a "negative" rating.


----------



## KeJorn

This is one of those things that happen when overly ambition corporate types get together in a room and make policy based on corporate-speak / business jargon without a clue how the rubber meets the road.


----------



## Super Uber Bob

4.89 rating, 420 trips so far - no, really.....420 trips......


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

Well, I went out last night and got 18 more trips. And this time I made sure to mention the 4-star vs 5-star thing in the conversation. Except for 1, every pax was surprised.

End result: 1-day Trip Summary shows 5.00 star rating. (If I switch to 7-day, or 30-day, it drops). So, I would assume that explaining how the ratings thing works, to the pax, really makes a difference.

Lesson learned: make sure to mention the significance of the 5-star rating. Pax do not KNOW what it means.


----------



## tohellwithu

4.8 -------4000 trip


----------



## hchav

4.81 - 175 trips. Do you remind your pax to give a rating or just let them be?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

If it's a 5+ minute ride, so there's been a decent conversation established, I try to mention how important ratings are for drivers, and how 4* is a NEGATIVE in Uber's eyes (98% of the pax I mentioned it to had NO idea, they thought 4* was OK). So I don't make a point of it, but try to work it into the flow of the conversation. It feels less "advertisey" that way.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

Perfect 5 stars after 12 years and thousands of trips.


----------



## UberXTampa

4.87 with uber after 19oo rides
4.94 with left after 150 rides


----------



## d'Uber

5.0 the past week, 4.86 the past 30 days, 671 trips since late November, part-time only for an overall 4.71. Was completely new to this and didn't make much of an effort the first several weeks so had to take the 7x7 class. Learned a lot and improved.


----------



## koshasha

4.89 @ 263 total


----------



## HR_tdi

4.98 for last 30 days on 127 trips

4.89 on 393 trips since starting New Years Eve.

Went as low as 4.73 at the end of March, during a week I plummeted due to a 4.29 weekly rating( no email from uber about it). Didn't do anything different that week, and haven't changed my strategy at all since. No water, no spotify, no snacks...just a safe ride and life savers mints, which I consume more than my pax do.


----------



## ATXDRIVER

4.85 with 959 trips


----------



## Ziggy

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Perfect 5 stars after 12 years and thousands of trips.


1st off Uber has not been in biz for 12 years
2nd ... refer to #1


----------



## Ziggy

4.78 with 482 trips ... about $12K in fares


----------



## UberXTampa

SoBeUBER said:


> 5.07 after 2,000 trips....beat that!!!


You are so far closest to 6 stars! Lol


----------



## UberPissed

4.86 after 582 trips (I think, I started about a year ago, so it may be a little higher). About $6,000 in fares.


----------



## UberLyftguy

I am 4.95. I had one guy rate me 1 star but have since recovered by giving tons more rides


----------



## myna

4.9 for me. Another thread like this too fyi.


----------



## cybertec69

You guys act like it's some kind of video game, who gives a rats ass about the ratings.


----------



## UberPissed

cybertec69 said:


> You guys act like it's some kind of video game, who gives a rats ass about the ratings.


*rat's


----------



## Sydney Uber

5⭐ 1 Trip


----------



## LAuberX

LAuberX said:


> 4.88
> 
> 643 trips


I'm still at 4.88, now with 3,400 trips

No water, no mints, no gum, no pools, no texting, no calling, no where's waldo. wait 5 get $5


----------



## troubleinrivercity

If either your rating or acceptance rate is too high, I predict you either make little money or suffer horrible treatment, or both. Or haven’t done enough trips to know when you have to take the 1* and put someone in their place.


----------



## cybertec69

Uber got you people so ****ed up in the head with the ratings, most of you forget that you are working for less than minimum wage and at the same time destroying your cars, LOL.


----------



## Dhus

0.00 0trips , bet you never thought you would see me post here . Bwahahaha you were WRONG !


----------



## Super Nintendo Chalmers

Just started on June 8th. 

4.83 rating.
112 trips.


----------



## chels

4.87
145 trips
Been driving almost a month and my rating dropped from 4.94 to 4.87 in a day. I'm a good driver, clean car and nice attitude. What gives?


----------



## UberXTampa

2200+ rides at 4.87
I give only charging cable and sometimes gum, if I take one myself when pax present.
I provide a very clean car with very smooth ride which is usually above speed limits. I rarely hit the breaks, this makes it smooth.
I detail my car myself once a month.
I am allergic to everything, and I detail my car normally anyways to help with my allergies, but it works well in this business. I always get a lot of compliments as to how clean my car is. When pax ask for the mileage on the car, I ask them to make a guess. They are always off by at least 100K miles! They cannot predict how many miles I have on the car because it is so clean in and out.


----------



## Feisal Mo

4.89
1159 trips

Water for only surge pricing. You get kicked out if you are rude or disrespectful. You're lucky to be riding in a bad ass car with a bad ass driver who has great sound system(JBL speakers with xm radio) ... you're welcome you cheap bastards.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

If you are an Uber Black driver in West Hollywood, you are without a doubt among the dumbest ****ers on the road. If you pull dumbass shit in front of me I will let your passengers know that you pulled it.


----------



## Kingo9

4.92. Around the 250 ride mark.


----------



## cybertec69

Kingo9 said:


> 4.92. Around the 250 ride mark.


Did you receive the medal yet, check your mail box.


----------



## Kingo9

cybertec69 said:


> Did you receive the medal yet, check your mail box.


Waiting with anticipation!


----------



## Saleem hatoum

This one day rating is crock of bull shit. 

I was looking at one day rating it says I have 27 trips counted them they are from July 1. As i wrote earlier since the MF college students are back my weekly rating has gone down down from 4.91 to 4.69. I have decided next couple days I will give all these mother ****ers students 1 star irrespective of what BS they try to give me.


----------



## Saleem hatoum

chels said:


> 4.87
> 145 trips
> Been driving almost a month and my rating dropped from 4.94 to 4.87 in a day. I'm a good driver, clean car and nice attitude. What gives?


You cute also  rating goes down like stone in water it takes 30 5 star trips to make back up again. My advice you kick the riders balls also, give them one star for no reason.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Solid 5 Stars - last 2 jobs.


----------



## cybertec69

Saleem hatoum said:


> You cute also  rating goes down like stone in water it takes 30 5 star trips to make back up again. My advice you kick the riders balls also, give them one star for no reason.


Like that will make a difference, riders with 1*rating can still order a car, and your point is.


----------



## Saleem hatoum

I will not accept them that simple!


----------



## alln

4.64 after 550 trips , and If Uber deactivate me, not begging for reactivation, simply start working for lyft, and sidecar


----------



## Shock

4.94 with around ~200 trips.


----------



## cybertec69

Shock said:


> 4.94 with around ~200 trips.


What do you want, a gold medal, LOL. All the fresh meat cracks me up.


----------



## Jose_A

4.59 with 88 trips. I was consistently around 4.85 before the 4th of July weekend. Over the weekend, there were a ton of road closures, and traffic in some areas was horrendous. I also got a lot of requests from the Nats stadium after the 4th of July game. When a game is over, it's pure craziness getting out of the stadium, and I had to ask pax to walk to 7-11 to be picked up. Any advice from other DC uber drivers on how to keep a high rating in the district?


----------



## Baishakia

4.83 - I noticed for last 3 week, my rating is coming down by 1 point. I am wondering, what have I done wrong. I open doors for my pax and greet them, offer water, snacks, ask if they need to charge their phone and go above and beyond to make their trip a pleasurable one. Hmmmmmmm. Some of them, during end of trip will just grab waters and leave without asking.


----------



## cybertec69

Baishakia said:


> 4.83 - I noticed for last 3 week, my rating is coming down by 1 point. I am wondering, what have I done wrong. I open doors for my pax and greet them, offer water, snacks, ask if they need to charge their phone and go above and beyond to make their trip a pleasurable one. Hmmmmmmm. Some of them, during end of trip will just grab waters and leave without asking.


You forgot the hand job, you also need to wear white gloves and a chauffeur cap, lol. Seriously, what is wrong with some people.


----------



## picknyourseat

Baishakia said:


> 4.83 - I noticed for last 3 week, my rating is coming down by 1 point. I am wondering, what have I done wrong. I open doors for my pax and greet them, offer water, snacks, ask if they need to charge their phone and go above and beyond to make their trip a pleasurable one. Hmmmmmmm. Some of them, during end of trip will just grab waters and leave without asking.


If you are not driving UberBLACK or SUV, you need to stop doing all of that nonsense!


----------



## San Diego Steve

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


4.8 after 9 months of driving. Some advice for you all to try to educate the rider on how our rating system works. For past week, when given opportunity, I let them know that we have to average 4.7 minimum to keep from being fired. That is 94% perfection, I tell them basically 94% have to be 5 stars rating average. It seems to be working, please try this to spread the word of ubers hyper demanding system. I also show them their rating and they appreciate the info and most were unaware that we rate them. I show them my 5 star rating at the end of the ride to make them happy and they give it back to me on their end. You have to use some intellect here to survive this bs. I also prequalify my rides by calling first to confirm request, any red flags on phone and I diplomatically let them know it is best to request another driver. When I'm tired, I slip on my protocol and it usually costs me so it is working. No more slips, tired of having moron riders on my mind for a $ 10 average net profit per ride. Hope this helps you all.


----------



## joe flood

102 trips 4.68


----------



## joe flood

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


I agree I am nothing but on the top of my game my last 10 trips where awesome I do not know why I dropped , or who gave me a low rating it bugs me they are so nice in your vehicle but bag you on the rating????


----------



## cybertec69

All you newbies crack me up with your ratings nonsense, uber really got you by the nuts, and is brain ****ing you.


----------



## joe flood

cybertec69 said:


> All you newbies crack me up with your ratings nonsense, uber really good you by the nuts, and is brain ****ing you.


I agree it is like brain washing ....... I need to stop worrying about it TY Cyber for waking me up lol


----------



## San Diego Steve

joe flood said:


> I agree I am nothing but on the top of my game my last 10 trips where awesome I do not know why I dropped , or who gave me a low rating it bugs me they are so nice in your vehicle but bag you on the rating????


The worst ones are the international language students. They act nice and they stab you in the back on the ratings. One said 5 stars for you and I dropped .1 after his trip. Lying ahols getting amusement of screwing us Americans carting them around for $10 net. I am going to 1 star these pricks to give them pay dirt, jacked my rating tonight.


----------



## Mr. T

4.72 work almost exclusively nights though


----------



## San Diego Steve

Not bad working drunks, I got dinged by Korean immigrants last night, fell to 4.8. Best tip was $7 on Lyft by drunk cool navy guys, nice to get a perk by the drunks!


----------



## uberjulio

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


the qualifications of the service are a problem, qualify bad because they believe that 4 is good and uber is cause for dismissal, losclientes pin, the Live flights, his temper, his haste, they put bad note for all simple, I have like you, I have not received mail yet,


----------



## cybertec69

uberjulio said:


> the qualifications of the service are a problem, qualify bad because they believe that 4 is good and uber is cause for dismissal, losclientes pin, the Live flights, his temper, his haste, they put bad note for all simple, I have like you, I have not received mail yet,


What


----------



## Biovirus

4.92


----------



## San Diego Steve

Biovirus said:


> 4.92


That's strong, what's your play?


----------



## UberXTampa

Biovirus said:


> 4.92


How many trips so far? Do you drive past midnight drunks?


----------



## Biovirus

Don't know to be honest. I'm just genuinely nice. I've been in customer service since I was 14 and I'm 28 now so needless to say personal interaction is a powerful trait of mine. Can make any one feel at ease, with a friend and trust in me.

I speak to them as if they are a friend yet a customer service respect.


----------



## Biovirus

UberXTampa said:


> How many trips so far? Do you drive past midnight drunks?


I do some past 12 but not often enough to worry about cleaning bills ha! Latest I've driven is 2am and I went home. 150 rides so far.

Lucky where i live everything is spread out yet densely populated so it makes for some cool conversations in semi traffic.


----------



## joe flood

It is different all around , it is just how the Pax's are informed really I mean to them 4 stars is a great rating!


----------



## Two oh six

Mika said:


> I did not do one thing different, accept I'm more aggressive about contacting the rider in advance---I call ahead to make sure I have the correct address or get the name of the establishment so I won't be wasting time and gas. At first I was doing what Uber suggested, which was not calling. I still don't think this is what increased my rating. Unfortunately, it's all a crap shoot---you can offer water, gum, soda, and prompt arrival, but it depends on the passenger---I still think the rating system is not fair.


Engage them in friendly conversation right as the trip is ending, be sincere and seem interested. My ratings have been slowly raising, I've given around 900 rides, I'm sitting on a 4.93 presently.


----------



## Two oh six

Joanne said:


> Crawled my way up to 4.83. Can't wait to get to 4.85 so I can be a 4.9 driver!
> 
> Does anyone here ask for 5 stars from their riders? Uber says not to ask for 5 stars, but I think if someone comments on your service it would be a perfect segue. You could say something like "If you really mean it, I would certainly appreciate a 5 star rating at the end of this ride!"


Instead of going that route try saying "it's important for me to give 5 star service to everybody" that way your not directly asking for it.


----------



## hao

4.78 with 201 trips
portland


----------



## Courtney2010

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


4.88 about 160 rides with Uber, my Lyft rating is a 4.64 with 34 rides - I guess Lyft riders don't like me.


----------



## nooneyouknowof

4.89


----------



## CNJtrepreneur

A little pissed that I got 3.63 out of 6 rides from last night. What. The. Hell.

Still 4.77 average, though I expect that to slide downhill pretty soon.


----------



## eyewall

4.82 after 500 trips overall. That is up from a low of 4.77.


----------



## Choochie

LBCPriusC said:


> View attachment 17109
> View attachment 17110
> View attachment 17111
> View attachment 17112


Damn proud of it!! Aren't you!


----------



## eyewall

I just got a notice I am in the top 10% for my last 100 rides (4.85 or better).


----------



## Choochie

I had a few female riders in Boston and one of the ladies remarked that I seemed like a Lyft driver. I guess I should take that as a compliment! They must have a bad opinion of guber.


----------



## Choochie

eyewall said:


> I just got a notice I am in the top 10% for my last 100 rides (4.85 or better).


You want a medal or a chest to pin it on?
Just show me the $$$.
Wait awhile it will undoubtedly go down in that college town.
I do love VT, well I used to until the loons moved up there.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

LBCPriusC said:


> View attachment 17109
> View attachment 17110
> View attachment 17111
> View attachment 17112


Are you only taking the 4.8 and 4.9 pax like I told you ? I haven't been able to tell anyone "I told you so" for ages. Can I tell you now?


----------



## DaniWeidenbaum

4.7 after 658 trips
Prague (Czech republic, EU)

I was many weeks under 4.7 but I didn't care.

Rating usually drops in days when I have many tourist-riders. Especially groups of young American drunken girls going from club to club are hell. There are many historical streets closed for cars in my city (pedestrian areas) and it's always a problem to explain this to tourists from non-European countries (expecially when rider sees residents' cars in that street). About 50% of my riders are tourists, it was more in summer and it will be more in Christmas time.

I don't offer anything to riders. I never open the doors (I am a woman and it would be absurd). I offer my power bank when someone asks for recharge his cellphone. When someone asks for a music or connect his cellphone I say sorry my radio doesn's work (I hate shitty music during driving.) I am ALWAYS very pleasant and warm. I used to be an energetic driver but I've learnt riders does't like it (I was mistaken to think they would be happy I am saving their time and money).

(This is my first post here. So... Hi.)


----------



## San Diego Steve

Welcome Dani,
Great to have an international post from you. Same shit, different country, people are the same all over the world. If you come to America, come to my city, San Diego, we are called Americas finest city. Hope to see more from you.
Steve


DaniWeidenbaum said:


> 4.7 after 658 trips
> Prague (Czech republic, EU)
> 
> I was many weeks under 4.7 but I didn't care.
> 
> Rating usually drops in days when I have many tourist-riders. Especially groups of young American drunken girls going from club to club are hell. There are many historical streets closed for cars in my city (pedestrian areas) and it's always a problem to explain this to tourists from non-European countries (expecially when rider sees residents' cars in that street). About 50% of my riders are tourists, it was more in summer and it will be more in Christmas time.
> 
> I don't offer anything to riders. I never open the doors (I am a woman and it would be absurd). I offer my power bank when someone asks for recharge his cellphone. When someone asks for a music or connect his cellphone I say sorry my radio doesn's work (I hate shitty music during driving.) I am ALWAYS very pleasant and warm. I used to be an energetic driver but I've learnt riders does't like it (I was mistaken to think they would be happy I am saving their time and money).
> 
> (This is my first post here. So... Hi.)


----------



## DaniWeidenbaum

San Diego Steve said:


> Welcome Dani,
> Great to have an international post from you. Same shit, different country, people are the same all over the world. If you come to America, come to my city, San Diego, we are called Americas finest city. Hope to see more from you.
> Steve


Oh yes, I am happy to read this forum and see it's the pretty same shit everywhere  I feel I am not alone.

Sure I will come. One day. Actually, I like my American riders (most of them), because they have the same friendly level as me. And also many US expats live in my city. I only hate drunken ones, so loudy (cheap alcohol is everywhere in Prague and they are not used to it .


----------



## San Diego Steve

DaniWeidenbaum said:


> Oh yes, I am happy to read this forum and see it's the pretty same shit everywhere  I feel I am not alone.
> 
> Sure I will come. One day. Actually, I like my American riders (most of them), because they have the same friendly level as me. And also many US expats live in my city. I only hate drunken ones, so loudy (cheap alcohol is everywhere in Prague and they are not used to it .


The drunks all over the world screw our ratings and are high maintenance. I try to stay away from them, been their done that!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

LBCPriusC said:


> Very hard to break reflex of hitting ping instantly when it goes off. One beep and I already hit the trigger. Done it so many times, like blinking eyes, its involuntary now. It's too late for me, save yourselves newbies!


First sit on your hands. Next Practice saying out loud the info you need. E.g. "No surge, 5* rider, 19 min away." When you hear it out loud you realise just how stupid you are to take it.

Then you take it anyway.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

Steady 4.89-91 here. 
Weekdays are rating boosters, weekends are profit in exchange for ratings.


----------



## Venturai

4.86 740 rides


----------



## MattyMikey

4.84 for 500 trips


----------



## ATX 22

4.88 uber 786 rides
4.95 lyft 167 rides

Lyft riders are nicer overall on the ratings, it seems. They also tend to be more prompt to the car.


----------



## rld0220

4.90 after about 120 rides.


----------



## Txponygirl

Ratings confuse me still. I understand not all riders rate right away and cause ratings to fluctuate. I got my statement today and 7 days is 4.75 10 rides, 30 day's at 4.91 38 rides, 365 day's 4.73 56 rides. I do this when I can obviously. But on my dashboard it shows 4.68 rating. Shouldn't it be 4.73? or am I missing something. I thought that your rating should match from the app with your dashboard. Anyone know?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

4.66. Up from 4.53 when I was temporarily deactivated. Will I ever break 4.7?


----------



## PhoenicianBlind

*4.64
*
You cannot kill what doesn't die


----------



## F213

Since Friday night of last week I started offering water, gum n candy. Fri., Sat., and Sun. we're all 5.0 rated trips. 

4.73 rating. 143 trips rated, 125 5 star ratings.


----------



## ATL2SD

PhoenicianBlind said:


> *4.64
> *
> You cannot kill what doesn't die


Lmao!! I hear you!

4.90 @ 1148 rides.


----------



## Dhaval Panara

4.84 867 Lifetime Trips


----------



## JMBF831

4.88 after 825 trips


----------



## SkipBarber

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


Is that you in the photo? Sh%t I'd give you a 10!


----------



## Tony Soprano

4.79 after now 149 trips


----------



## Uber Rob

Nube driver here. One week in and I have done 16 trips so far. The Uber app says I have 21 rides in my history with 18 rated and 16 5 stars for a rating of 4.71. Go figure. Guess I'm doing okay so far...


----------



## Coachman

I'm at 209 trips with a rating of 4.8. I crept up to 4.82 last week then dropped back down.


----------



## aMaze

eyewall said:


> I just got a notice I am in the top 10% for my last 100 rides (4.85 or better).


interesting. my rating is way below all you guys, but I only started. [<10 trips] 
when do they bothering you if your rating is not >4.7s


----------



## hao

aMaze said:


> interesting. my rating is way below all you guys, but I only started. [<10 trips]
> when do they bothering you if your rating is not >4.7s


it will bother you when you finish 100 trips or around 100


----------



## OberX

4.83 @ 1794 trips.


----------



## JMBF831

aMaze said:


> interesting. my rating is way below all you guys, but I only started. [<10 trips]
> when do they bothering you if your rating is not >4.7s


They want to give you at least 50 to 100 trips. 10 trips is nothing. Just keep driving well and provide good service and your rating will no doubt go up.


----------



## dnlbaboof

4.62 close to be deactivated 183 trips, san jose driver, offer water, mints, phone chargers maybe its the old car its a 2000 sedan Accord in real good condition with low miles , car is vacuumed every week. there is some touch up paint on the outside, (the size of a small pancake I painted over) and some small stains on the dashboard which I just covered up. My rating was very good 4.8 for the first 30 trips or so then plummeted in a single day, I made one wrong turn that made the trip 4 minutes longer, brought it back to 4.7 but last week some one stars brought it down, one lady wanted to go someplace else besides the destination and I gps'ed it and she was mad I didnt know it, she flipped out and wanted to get out right there, she was nuts.

Another lady might have gotten mad, sometimes with really lights bags I only help put them in the trunk, On dropoff I pop the trunk and think the damn bag is so light who needs help? I help with all bags now,maybe that pissed pax off, now I help with all bags, recently I lifted the heaviest bags and got 4 stars for the day. In total of about 200 trips ive gotten lost twice with a maximum delay of 8 minutes, the second time I ended the trip.

Ive always been super nice with pax, Just said "Oh god" once when I was honked at once...... Im pretty quiet in the car and always say hello hows it going and maybe 15 percent of time we have a convo when they want, and tell then thanks have a nice day on dropoff. I also sometimes end trips early to benefit pax if there is traffic. Basically I bend over backwords.

All in all my car is expiring off the system in a couple months, the ratings stress is too much to take, when I account for gas I'm making about 13 bucks an hour with no benefits, plus the cost of a new car which will be 15 k, depreciating fast once I buy it. I was just doing this because I quit my old office job because of drama at work, but I'll probably get another one. It is nice to work what ever hours you want though...........wonder what the problem is. I usually drive midday and have no drunk pax


----------



## JMBF831

Dnl, 

Are you looking at the ratings of the passengers before you pick them up? Lower-rated passengers usually have that rating for a reason and they were are more likely to rate you lower.


----------



## dnlbaboof

JMBF831 said:


> Dnl,
> 
> Are you looking at the ratings of the passengers before you pick them up? Lower-rated passengers usually have that rating for a reason and they were are more likely to rate you lower.


well the lowest I've picked up is 4.4, most all my passengers have 4.7 or above, but you have to worry about your acceptence rate as well, but most all my pax have high ratings


----------



## dnlbaboof

JMBF831 said:


> Dnl,
> 
> Are you looking at the ratings of the passengers before you pick them up? Lower-rated passengers usually have that rating for a reason and they were are more likely to rate you lower.


one day I was fine at 4.67 and my rating plummeted to 4.6 after 8 trips and about 130 rides......didnt help empty a light bag on dropoff, said "oh god" really softly when someone honked at me and for one ride there was a weird clicking noise my car was making when on the freeway, its rare but it has happened a couple times........do older cars get lower ratings, car runs great, clicking noise is rare..........since then raised by .3 after about 35 rides or so, but still awful........


----------



## aMaze

JMBF831 said:


> They want to give you at least 50 to 100 trips. 10 trips is nothing. Just keep driving well and provide good service and your rating will no doubt go up.


thank you for your reply / support
thinking of going out Uber-ing tonight


----------



## Lord Summerisle

4.9, 830 trips, despite a real battering from Halloween cretins thinking that their Sat Nav is going to open a secret passage through Hollywood traffic.


----------



## Marlan P.

Cleveland UberDriver....1 of the best here...


----------



## Luis777

4.91 after 2169 rides, wish we were compensated for being top drivers


----------



## Ubernice

4.87


----------



## jeozerkz

i just did 8 trips and im on 4.8 is that dangerous for me? im newbie


----------



## Uber_nomad

365 day running total: trips 1,333 ; rating 4.82

Current rating: 4.78


----------



## UberAroundTown

Well I was a 5.0 until Halloween weekend and then I am not sure what happened but my rating dropped to 4.75 - I was sent the summary and in the comments it said professionalism and anyone who knows me knows I am very professional esp when it comes to my jobs so I am not sure what I am doing wrong. They sent me an email about riders not liking you to promote your business while driving them around but I have never promoted my business for uber or my daytime job to any rider. If they ask how I like being an Uber driver, I am short and sweet and tell them it is fun and interesting and that usually ends the conversation about my business.
I just think we should be able to respond to comments like this before being put on a warning about low rating as my other comments sent to me were about how courteous I was and professional I was on the trip. So one person gives me a really bad rating saying I was unprofessional and promoting my business and now I am given a warning. Really??? So what about all the other riders that I have taken around? It is aggravating because I think the rider may have been thinking about a previous ride that night or maybe even another night and took it out on me because they were drunk.


----------



## Angelico santana

Mika said:


> Yes I am standing at 5stars, even on the dashboard where there's two decimal places. I only worked last Friday thru early morning Saturday (4/6 -4/7), and a total of 6 rides. On the dashboard under rating it simply has a 5 only (no decimal point), and here is a copy and paste of my summary:
> *WHAT YOUR RIDERS SAID*
> 5.0★
> DRIVER RATINGNice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
> *RIDER FEEDBACK*
> You received *9* five-star reviews out of 11 rated trips in the past two weeks.
> 
> I've decided I'm not going to worry about the ratings because there not fair or accurate. I would be satisfied with 4stars, that pretty good to me, but Uber is the one with the unrealistic expectations. Have no fear, I'm sure I will be in the 4's when I resume driving tomorrow because it's all bullsh*%.


If 11 rider rated you and only 9 give you 5 star, even if you have 100 trip is mathematically impossible to have an average of 5 star. If you had 61 trip and 4.64 average, means that you have 283 points of a possible 305.(61x5). You will never have a 5 average until you have 561 trips and the last 500 are 5 star. Just saying.


----------



## Angelico santana

Mika said:


> Oc, when I posted my rating, I posted what I had as of the summary statement I had received dated for 6/1/14 - 6/7, and what is on the dashboard is currently stating as of the day I typed it. I don't get that deep into the ratings anymore, because like I said I don't think there accurate or fair---I'm not trying to waste my time with trying to figures out if it's mathematically correct. I don't get to see my detail ratings from each rider to even start to do a calculation. I posted my current rating for the week I just completed, and I answered another drivers question about my total trips. What am I missing?


What you missing is that 11 rated and only 9 five star means that at least you had two 4 stars which translate to an average of no more than 4.81 for that week, Uber math is way off.


----------



## Angelico santana

UberAroundTown said:


> Well I was a 5.0 until Halloween weekend and then I am not sure what happened but my rating dropped to 4.75 - I was sent the summary and in the comments it said professionalism and anyone who knows me knows I am very professional esp when it comes to my jobs so I am not sure what I am doing wrong. They sent me an email about riders not liking you to promote your business while driving them around but I have never promoted my business for uber or my daytime job to any rider. If they ask how I like being an Uber driver, I am short and sweet and tell them it is fun and interesting and that usually ends the conversation about my business.
> I just think we should be able to respond to comments like this before being put on a warning about low rating as my other comments sent to me were about how courteous I was and professional I was on the trip. So one person gives me a really bad rating saying I was unprofessional and promoting my business and now I am given a warning. Really??? So what about all the other riders that I have taken around? It is aggravating because I think the rider may have been thinking about a previous ride that night or maybe even another night and took it out on me because they were drunk.


My rider was a taxi driver and after that I got the same e-mail.


----------



## MyLeft

When I first started I remember going as low as 4.76. Im now a 4.85 and climbing.


----------



## Angelico santana

Weekly Summary







Mon, Nov 09 - Mon, Nov 16







































5.0 Current Rating
21.37 Hours Online
42 Trips























They try to make me feel good, my rating is 4.83.


----------



## MyLeft

Something that made my rating climb is to never force any passenger to talk. When I first started I tried to force everyone a conversation and soon realized that not everyone wants to talk. Saw my rating drop after that too. It also helps to learn your routes to prevent errors during the trip. Most of the time I ride in silence because here in a LA you get a bunch of self entitled pricks who think you're less. So f*** them. The more trips you do the harder it is for your rating to drop from a 1 star. Just dont get 1 stars everytime and you'll be alright. I also dont offer candy, water or any of that shit. Dont get the pax used to that.

My stats
529-Lifetime Trips
409-Rated Trips
375- 5 Stars

4.85 and climbing.


----------



## sidewazzz

Between lyft and Uber a little under 1000 rides I have a 4.81 and consider I drove XL FOR ABOUT 400 trips


----------



## UberXTampa

Between Uber and Lyft, i have more than 3000 trips.
I was at 4.90 on both Uber and Lyft yesterday.
I got low rating from a cheapskate that entered no destination, asked me to drive toward her drop off location, but suddenly when a university student shuttle emerged in traffic right in front of us, she almost ran out of the moving car to catch the service and continue rest of the trip for free. She 1 starred me for failing to make her catch the bus I believe. today I am 4.89 with Uber thanks to this student!


----------



## Flanagandesign

GuitarJunkie said:


> 4.74, and I thought I was the man. I guess Im just the driver.


Hahaha this made me laugh a little too much! I think many of us know this feeling! 4.73


----------



## UberRalph

2250 trips, 4.86 in Washington DC 

Lowest was 4.84 
Highest was 4.88


----------



## simpsonsverytall

MyLeft said:


> Something that made my rating climb is to never force any passenger to talk. When I first started I tried to force everyone a conversation and soon realized that not everyone wants to talk. Saw my rating drop after that too. It also helps to learn your routes to prevent errors during the trip. Most of the time I ride in silence because here in a LA you get a bunch of self entitled pricks who think you're less. So f*** them. The more trips you do the harder it is for your rating to drop from a 1 star. Just dont get 1 stars everytime and you'll be alright. I also dont offer candy, water or any of that shit. Dont get the pax used to that.
> 
> My stats
> 529-Lifetime Trips
> 409-Rated Trips
> 375- 5 Stars
> 
> 4.85 and climbing.


True, you get the passengers who don't respond to a 'test' comment about the weather or something and it's best to just let them ride in silence other than maybe something friendly approaching the final destination.

Maybe they are snobs maybe they are socially awkward, maybe they are having a bad day.

Once in a while you get some self entitled person with a funky attitude, and it takes actual active self-control to not let them dirty up your own attitude.

-thread reply = i'm at 4.87 and climbing steadily (400 rides or so). I was dropping to 4.79 at the beginning until I figured out how to sell the ratings to passengers. I got a funky attitude girl from a business school two days ago and my rating dropped to 4.86 after I logged out and back in, but has now returned to 4.87. Gave her a great ride, but I needed Febreze to clean the funky attitude out of my car after her uncomfortable trip, so I know who it was.


----------



## dnlbaboof

how do you guys go about asking for ratings should I do it, I need to boost my rating or I am banned..........


----------



## Venturai

4.88 960 rides


----------



## UberRalph

dnlbaboof said:


> how do you guys go about asking for ratings should I do it, I need to boost my rating or I am banned..........


1. Never ASK for a rating, but if you do talk about it, just casually bring it up in conversation and let them know that a 4.6 means you lose your job. 
2. NEVER say something like "please give me 5 stars" it just makes you look desperate. 
3. Make sure your car has NO smell. Not air freshener, no smoke, no cologne or perfume. Always open your windows and ride around open until pax get in the car.

Now go out there and get those 5 stars! They don't make us any more money, but somehow they're worth a lot.


----------



## dnlbaboof

im getting real deperate my rating is now .1 below the noose, think I have a couple weeks left, do old cars, a 2000 accord, could that cause it, i put a small sticker that said "uber drivers require a 4.65 rating" got 3 days of 5's then the 4th day my rating crashed .4 in one day and i took the sticker off.........

now i have a sticker that says "no tips accepted, 5 stars > tip" and have gotten all 5 stars since that (about 10) i have no idea what the problem is. waters chargers, hand sanitizer, they are using this stuff......rarely get lost, car is clean


----------



## UberRalph

That's a pretty old car, I thought it was 2006 or newer? Could be the car.. The second sticker sounds better than the first. Water n the extras should help too..


----------



## Marlan P.

...


----------



## PIANO 2000

203 with 4.86


----------



## Bobhopenut

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


Mine is 4.93 with 13,650 rides


----------



## PhgL

4.85 for 230 Uber rides
4.83 for 30 lyft rides


----------



## espizarro83

4.85 302 trips


----------



## Mr. Belvedere

Holding it down with a 4.94


----------



## DelaJoe

4.85-4.94 - 4.9 driver exceptional
4.75-4.84 - 4.8 driver above average
4.65.4.74 - 4.7 driver average
4.55.4.64 - 4.6 driver below average and subject to suspension


----------



## FITS

10.1 I went above and beyond. I just that good.  jk 4.67 246 trips, late night driver. . Can only drive late night. Look like I'm on the road to deactivation in a few week.


----------



## Colin Levy

4.73. 

Drive in a college town where a lot of my rides are from campus down the road to walmart or their house (2-4 miles). 

They tend to rate me bad when they take those rides during the nightly surge and their $4 ride turns in $20

Sigh.


----------



## DelaJoe

Colin Levy said:


> 4.73.
> 
> Drive in a college town where a lot of my rides are from campus down the road to walmart or their house (2-4 miles).
> 
> They tend to rate me bad when they take those rides during the nightly surge and their $4 ride turns in $20
> 
> Sigh.


I find that if you apologize to the rider before they exit about the high fare they will usually remark that it is not your fault. If you say nothing, you usually get dinged. Uber was sending me surge adjusted ratings last year which were usually 3-5 points higher than my rating. For some reason they stopped giving me those numbers.


----------



## Honey Badger

4.91 600 trips


----------



## MRVEGAS711

4.90 About 1050 trips


----------



## stephan

dnlbaboof said:


> im getting real deperate my rating is now .1 below the noose, think I have a couple weeks left, do old cars, a 2000 accord, could that cause it, i put a small sticker that said "uber drivers require a 4.65 rating" got 3 days of 5's then the 4th day my rating crashed .4 in one day and i took the sticker off.........
> 
> now i have a sticker that says "no tips accepted, 5 stars > tip" and have gotten all 5 stars since that (about 10) i have no idea what the problem is. waters chargers, hand sanitizer, they are using this stuff......rarely get lost, car is clean


It's the car buddy, got the same, 4.66 after 570 trips .my car is toyota 2002
,got 5 reports about car look and quality lollll


----------



## ÜberWitch

4.95

I offer them NOTHING except a safe ride in clean car (female driver).


----------



## stephan

Screen shoot your rating and post it
From 15 drivers in my area, are 4.5-4.7 ,


----------



## stephan

Honey Badger said:


> 4.91 600 trips


Your wana,say 4.61?


----------



## Master_of_UBER

BOOM!!! Read it and weep ladies!!!


----------



## ÜberWitch

kenny said:


> 4.77 after 500 trips and that's awesome in Boston. I know many uberx drivers and the average rating here is 4.6 to 4.7
> Boston riders are dicks, they will literally give you a lower rate for anything they can find fault with. In order for me to keep my rating this high I literally have to be perfect everytime. I have to be a reliable driver with excellent customer service and also act as a therapist at any given moment.


So true!!!


----------



## Giovanni206

4.82 1550 trips


----------



## frostbitee

4.80 75 trips #Newbie 
i did get up to 4.92 but after a few female riders it dropped big time!


----------



## Master_of_UBER

Damn Frostbite, that sucks! Some of those snobby girls are impossible to deal with!


----------



## Giovanni206

Master_of_UBER said:


> Damn Frostbite, that sucks! Some of those snobby girls are impossible to deal with!


isnt this the truth. its snobby little girls who give uber drivers a bad name. Ive had my fair share of them


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

4.92 but only about 140 rides or so. Just hit my 100th 5 star. Where's my reward/bonus Uber? Bahahaha! 

I'm sure it's going to start going down because I no longer put up with he shiznit I did when I first started.


----------



## Om3ga7

4.74 to 4.78 within 2 weeks as of current - And I'm perfectly fine with that considering I got dinged a few weekends back with a arrogant drunk rider who kept ripping disgusting biscuits in the back seat......


----------



## Uber315

sharmarke said:


> I got 4.78 after successfully completing 1532 trips.


Nice job by the way what is your current number of completed trips?


----------



## D Driver

4.91 in London after 2000 5 star trips on exec or black in US last 3 weeks had idiots on from sat nights not done anything different now 4.81 2500 trips. Seems passengers even more than ever are not taking ratings seriously and viewing 3 as normal experience and 1 star for kick the car syndrome. Or everyone annoyed winter is coming. Whatever I'm suffering and getting stupid low rating warning emails from Uber .


----------



## boxeraki




----------



## D Driver

Bet u don't work Saturday nights


----------



## SurgeNPrime

4.92 3500 trips. Yesterday i was told by a pax that she was picked up by a driver with a 4.2 that couldn't follow the nav correctly and whatever she told him the reply was "ok" because of a language barrier. I was thinking how can he still drive and not be deactivated?


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Currently at 509 5* trips. Seems like I'm getting a lot and some really nice comments. But then my rating has plummeted to 4.81! I wish there was a way to find out what they don't like. But since there are no reported issues, I have no clue.


----------



## DriverX

Better question, how many of these posters are still driving for Uber?


----------



## Johnny cash

DriverX said:


> Better question, how many of these posters are still driving for Uber?


Still drive like 15 hours per week. mostly 10pm-3am friday and saturday when the incentives are somewhat worth driving for. No more daytime earnings boost...no thanks. Reward zone getting smaller? No thanks. 5-7 pm rush hour to be stuck in traffic and picking up mostly Pool? No thanks.


----------



## freddieman

Mika said:


> I am at 5.0 rating as of today, but I'm sure this will go down again. I have a 122 rides.


how can you be 5.0 when you were 4.64 several posts ago? is that mathematically possible to go back to perfect?


----------



## Shangsta

freddieman said:


> how can you be 5.0 when you were 4.64 several posts ago? is that mathematically possible to go back to perfect?


Hes lying, most people on here are unless they actually screenshotted their rating.


----------



## Uber315

Look what I got to take a real screen shot of!


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


I used to offer water and snacks. No more. My ratings went up after I stopped. Maybe riders think it's a ploy or we're acting out of desperation?

One night, I had had it with low ratings for no reason. I started 1 star and 2 starring almost EVERYBODY who irritated me, even the slightest. Gave out just a few 5 stars for that time........didn't affect my ratings at all. Got over it and came back to normal self.......felt GREAT for a couple of nights, though.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

Over 500 trips and a 4.82. Was a 4.83, or so I thought, until I looked today. Weird. Haven't driven Uber all week. 

*cue Twilight Zone theme.


----------



## StupUBER

I drive in New Jersey and sometimes drop off in NYC... For a long time I was around 4.75; 4.80... But suddenly it drops to 4.65(!!!), and now I'm with 4.6.
I'm feeling bad and worried, because I don't have any clue what I'm doing wrong. I noticed that every 3 or 5 Stars, the rate increases one point, but if somebody gives you one star, then your rate drops a lot.
What's the minimum rate for UBER drops you out?
This rating system is unfair. UBER should create something to let us know where should we improve or what are we doing wrong.
They should give a survey to riders, every time they don't want to give a 5 star.


----------



## Jakeinny098

My rating is a 4.64 with about 70 trips so far. 57 five stars and 28 rider compliments
Was a 4.8 a few days ago. 

Never had complaint..
I have a Samsung and iPhone charger, with some waters on the doors

Car is always spotless

Not trying to hard, but easy enough to do. 

What's the deactivation number ? I thought I read they don't start looking at rating until a certain number of trips are completed

Appreciate any feedback
Thanks


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

StupUBER said:


> I drive in New Jersey and sometimes drop off in NYC... For a long time I was around 4.75; 4.80... But suddenly it drops to 4.65(!!!), and now I'm with 4.6.
> I'm feeling bad and worried, because I don't have any clue what I'm doing wrong. I noticed that every 3 or 5 Stars, the rate increases one point, but if somebody gives you one star, then your rate drops a lot.
> What's the minimum rate for UBER drops you out?
> This rating system is unfair. UBER should create something to let us know where should we improve or what are we doing wrong.
> They should give a survey to riders, every time they don't want to give a 5 star.


Sorry to hear that. My final take on it is I don't worry too much anymore.....it used to bug me, to get bad ratings for no reason, but I've gotten even tempered about it. Pray a lot too.

Some weeks I have perfect 5 star ratings.....other weeks, majority five star but some less than five star. If it's not anything your'e doing, which it seems you're not dong anything wrong, don't let it make you fearful. Contact Uber and express your confusion with the low ratings, plead your case. Riders can also sense fear, seriously, and will feast on it. It's just not logical why they rate the way they do. All the best to you and don't let it make you stressed out or afraid. Ratings go up and then go down and etc. etc.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

StupUBER said:


> I drive in New Jersey and sometimes drop off in NYC... For a long time I was around 4.75; 4.80... But suddenly it drops to 4.65(!!!), and now I'm with 4.6.
> I'm feeling bad and worried, because I don't have any clue what I'm doing wrong. I noticed that every 3 or 5 Stars, the rate increases one point, but if somebody gives you one star, then your rate drops a lot.
> What's the minimum rate for UBER drops you out?
> This rating system is unfair. UBER should create something to let us know where should we improve or what are we doing wrong.
> They should give a survey to riders, every time they don't want to give a 5 star.


Deactivation rate is supposed to be 4.6, but some areas 4.5

State your case to Uber, let them know you're trying and doing your best. Seriously, they've got to have enough sense to understand ratings don't always accurately reflect performance. Some people just don't give 5 stars.....period. Besides singing them a song or giving them the ride for free, there's not much else we can do.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

I didn't work today. But I decided to turn on the app and see how my ratings turned out. Well, it showed 245 5* ratings, but then it dropped to 244! I guess somebody had a change of heart.


----------



## StupUBER

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> Deactivation rate is supposed to be 4.6, but some areas 4.5
> 
> State your case to Uber, let them know you're trying and doing your best. Seriously, they've got to have enough sense to understand ratings don't always accurately reflect performance. Some people just don't give 5 stars.....period. Besides singing them a song or giving them the ride for free, there's not much else we can do.


UBER said that I just have a few trips (more than 100 right now) and this rating don't reflect what's really going on. I need to do much more trips to have a more accurate rating. This is very weird, but I must to accept their point of view. At this moment my rate goes up to 4.66 and I don't drive since Friday evening...
There's a rumor saying that UBER can manipulate this ratings. I hope this is not a conspiracy theory.....


----------



## DrivingZiggy

DrivingZiggy said:


> I didn't work today. But I decided to turn on the app and see how my ratings turned out. Well, it showed 245 5* ratings, but then it dropped to 244! I guess somebody had a change of heart.


I haven't driven since 10:30 PM Saturday night. This morning, my 5* trips went back up to 245. And just now it went to 246. I guess there's no accurate way to tell who's rating you what.


----------



## me2

Ok this drives me nuts my 5 stars keep going up and I have way more of them then any other rating but I can't seem to break 4.82


----------



## steveK2016

boxeraki said:


> View attachment 72254
> View attachment 72255


How did you switch to the screen that shows your overall trips?


----------



## fishofewing

4.83 with appx. 600+ trips in two months. Once I hit 500, hasn't fluctuated too much between 4.83-4.85.


----------



## hankhankhank

*4.98 in San Jose, CA 193 trips. I'm about 3 1/2 weeks in...thinking of trying lyft to see how the tipping option affects my income. *


----------



## me2

M


hankhankhank said:


> *4.98 in San Jose, CA 193 trips. I'm about 3 1/2 weeks in...thinking of trying lyft to see how the tipping option affects my income. *


i do both and it's not just the tips you have less down time just keep both app open and when you get a ride go offline on the otherr app


----------



## hankhankhank

me2 said:


> M
> 
> i do both and it's not just the tips you have less down time just keep both app open and when you get a ride go offline on the otherr app


thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 58756

4.8. I was at 4.82 but I now fell down to 4.8 because there is always that 1 person every week who will rate very low despite being taken to destination and given charger and gum.


----------



## martnov

me2 said:


> Ok this drives me nuts my 5 stars keep going up and I have way more of them then any other rating but I can't seem to break 4.82


I was thinking of that to. Out of boredomville made some simple math. And in my case if I get a 5 star my rating goes up 0.0004 but if I get 4 stars my rating goes down 0.0015. So to go up 0.01 I need almost 20 rides with 5 stars straight.


----------



## SMOTY

Going strong!


----------



## Shangsta

DrivingZiggy said:


> I haven't driven since 10:30 PM Saturday night. This morning, my 5* trips went back up to 245. And just now it went to 246. I guess there's no accurate way to tell who's rating you what.


Pax can rate later unlike drivers and they can change our rafing too


----------



## DrivingZiggy

I've been fluctuating from 4.81-4.83. But there have been no issues reported. Ever.

Until last night when alluvasudden I have 3 reports for late arrival/missed ETA, 4 reports of dangerous driving, 7 reports of vehicle quality/appearance/cleanliness and 5 reports for service. What's up with that???

ETA: This has to be the rider thinking that they're rating Uber instead of me. I mean, if I'm the only one responding to their ping and I'm not close it will take a while for me to get there.

Dangerous driving? Well, that's subjective. So I suppose from their perception I did something dangerous--or that they just didn't like. I can take that since there's no way to know what really happened.

Vehicle quality/appearance/cleanliness: I drive a 2015 RAM 1500 that is always nice, shiny, freshly vacuumed. I've had several compliments on how clean it is. So I don't know what this is about.

Service? I guess I don't smooch that behind to the standards some of riders have become accustomed.

Oh, and then it disappears and my app shows no reported issues. Then it comes back later. Then it disappears again. I'm so confused!!!


----------



## artificialnight

609 trips and my rating is 4.89 382 5-Stars


----------



## Pfinder

4.92 after about 300+ rides


----------



## Giovanni206

SMOTY said:


> View attachment 74201
> Going strong!


I must really suck at this job


----------



## LeftLaneLosers

4.95 after 288 trips, 154 five-stars


----------



## dnlbaboof

they should tell you why every time you get less than 5


----------



## Ubercycle

4.89 2 weeks ago, today 4.69
Riders are stressed out by Gift buying, we may need to offer them free rides 








Trip fare has always an impact on your rating!
riders rate Uber not drivers.


----------



## spelawi

I am a 4.9 rating with 305 five stars and around 500 trips. I think all trips should be mandatory for both riders and drivers to rate each other.


----------



## Ojuice

Ubercycle said:


> 4.89 2 weeks ago, today 4.69
> Riders are stressed out by Gift buying, we may need to offer them free rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trip fare has always an impact on your rating!
> riders rate Uber not drivers.


What's a "329.00 P" ? BTW my rating is 3.85 after about 1500 rides in about 20 months of driving ! 1,056 five-star trips...... Driving at night in Miami!


----------



## Lavarius

Phillipino Peso


----------



## Shangsta

Ojuice said:


> What's a "329.00 P" ? BTW my rating is 3.85 after about 1500 rides in about 20 months of driving ! 1,056 five-star trips...... Driving at night in Miami!


Hes clearly driving in a different country that doesnt use the US dollar


----------



## Ubercycle

Shangsta said:


> Hes clearly driving in a different country that doesn't use the US dollar


Uber is now available in more than 31 countries, US dollar is accepted everywhere, but every country has it's currency.
I'm driving here in US, i was looking for $351 uber trip, posted by NY rider, but i could not find it. today i found similar pic.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

4.9 and holding!


----------



## Turban

4.91 after 375 trip with 226 5stars.


----------



## Turban

Turban said:


> 4.91 after 375 trip with 226 5stars.


Also i went to the country over christmas and the app reverted back to the old ratings screen showing total number of rated trips, total 5 stars and total trips... interesting right?


----------



## cycione77

4.87 after 600+ trips. No water, only aux cord is for my phone, and no phone holder.


----------



## LevittownPa

4.97 105 trips in Philly market


----------



## 58756

My **** rating is now at 5.0 consistently because I now offer chocolate and Red Bull and snacks.


----------



## stephan

Show your rating means take screen shot ,I belive most of you are lying lol ,if iam mistaken prove it lol


----------



## supernaut

So long as it's above 4.6, your rating is meaningless. High ratings are worth precisely $0. I suggest some here focus less on that, and more on driving smarter.


----------



## SMOTY

Giovanni206 said:


> I must really suck at this job


no man. why would you say that. i don't do anything special? just don't over do it


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Between 12/26 and 1/2/17, 49 rides, 14 rated, 14 "5 star" ratings. Only 20% of my riders rated me!


----------



## BHG1943

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


After 1800 rides in South Florida my last week ratingbwas 4.83 which they say is in the top 25 percent of South Florida drivers. My ratings vary from 5.0 to a low of 4.7. I never change my style, my driving daily reports are very good. Still can't figure out how ratings can drop so drastically . My exceptance rate is 96 percent and my cancellations rating ins 4 percent. Cancellations are pool riders who don't come outside in the required 2 minutes, they say is does not effect your rating, but it does


----------



## Ubernomics

Mika said:


> Wyatt, I have a total of 61 trips so far.


I second that..lol...literally nothing. I mean that in the nicest way .


----------



## JimKE

Jakeinny098 said:


> My rating is a 4.64 with *about 70 trips so far. 57 five stars and 28 rider compliments*
> Was a 4.8 a few days ago.


The *bolded part above* is what matters, and those are numbers to be proud of. With only a few trips, one moron who gives you a low rating can cause a big drop in your average. When you get to several hundred rides, both 5-stars and low ratings will have much less effect.

The only question I have is, are you reminding people to rate you, or soliciting 5-star ratings? The reason I ask is that I have been rated by less than half of my riders, but you've been rated by a much higher percentage. One moron not liking a solicitation can ding you.


----------



## Truman

4.9 2500 trips. Dress like a slob, don't bathe, don't wash my car


----------



## Southdiver

105 rides and currently a 5 star rating. Yes, I am very new.


----------



## Crownvic 60

StupUBER said:


> I drive in New Jersey and sometimes drop off in NYC... For a long time I was around 4.75; 4.80... But suddenly it drops to 4.65(!!!), and now I'm with 4.6.
> I'm feeling bad and worried, because I don't have any clue what I'm doing wrong. I noticed that every 3 or 5 Stars, the rate increases one point, but if somebody gives you one star, then your rate drops a lot.
> What's the minimum rate for UBER drops you out?
> This rating system is unfair. UBER should create something to let us know where should we improve or what are we doing wrong.
> They should give a survey to riders, every time they don't want to give a 5 star.


I'm getting dinged the same way it sucks balls! I'm one starring these dizzy f#*^/^s 4.62. B.s.lol


----------



## Shangsta

Southdiver said:


> 105 rides and currently a 5 star rating. Yes, I am very new.


How many rated rides?


----------



## RICHARD GOLDSTEIN

4.87
1 navigation problem


----------



## Trav

4.7
180 Trips

That's up from 4.6 a couple of weeks ago, and probably mainly due to the fact that I've cut down on nighttime driving and increased my daytime/early evening hours.


----------



## Certain Judgment

1967 lifetime trips.
873 rated trips.
795 5-star ratings.
4.83 average.

I drive the bar rush every weekend. I think this is the main reason my average sucks as bad as it does.


----------



## stephan

Screen shot your rating ,I'm 4.89,1890 trips
Never wash my car outside, only rain do lol ,clean inside once in two weeks, don't offer anything, smile to passengers and I don't give a s..hit to rating, I care only about how much I make


----------



## Luis777

I just crossed the 5,000 ride mark a few weeks ago. Rating at 4.89, (pool rides kill you) over 3000 5 star ratings but who cares?! Like Stephan says.. As long as we make decent dough.


----------



## OGT

Is there any true 5 star rated driver??? That means 500 rated rides at 5 stars. Im getting close. Havent got less then 5 stars since end of feb. I have appriximately 800 rides. I am primarially a lyft driver though. 5 star on lyft but its easier on lyft because you can contest ratings. Currently at 4.94 on uber in the philadelphia market.

Im a surge driver so holding this rating is tough almost unbelieveable sometimes. I always expect a bad rating from surge pricing but its holding steady. Last ride was a 2.4x on an xl ride. Ride was approximately 30 miles and 43 mins. Total fare was 160+ dollars. Still got the 5 star amazingly. Might have to quit uber if i get a true 5 star rating because im sure its harder then finding a needle in 500 hatstacks lol.


----------



## Spotscat

4.97 - 270 trips. 87 5*'s.


----------



## SaintCl89

4.85 with 473 rides


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

4.92. 1124 trips


----------



## Delilah5

4.84

4500 trips

Only 30% of my riders even do a rating. LOL


----------



## SushiGirl

1815 Lifetime Trips
913 rated trips
847 5 Star Trips
1 One Star Trip
67 Compliments
Current rating: 4.89


----------



## RipCityWezay

4.99 on 163
69 5*
1 4*
20 badges
9 notes


----------



## sharknado523

4.94, 202 rates trips.


----------



## lyas

4.84 8400 trips in nyc


----------



## Vktinez

5.0


----------



## youngcop

4.96
318 Trips
172 5* Trips
42 Badges
16 Notes


----------



## Julius23

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


----------



## CenCal559

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


4.79 256 trips. I have been hit with two 1* due two drunken drivers because I refused open containers.


----------



## Dumpling

4.97 
590 trips done in 5 weeks
290 lifetime rated trips
Less than 50% riders will rate driver

Question: Why can't uber gives 5 stars automatically if riders don't rate driver in 4 weeks time? Most short trips are not rated and no issue. 
I find it hard to raise my average rating because I need 30-40 5stars trip to gain 0.01


----------



## Trafficat

OGT said:


> Is there any true 5 star rated driver??? That means 500 rated rides at 5 stars. Im getting close. Havent got less then 5 stars since end of feb. I have appriximately 800 rides. I am primarially a lyft driver though. 5 star on lyft but its easier on lyft because you can contest ratings.


What is an example of a rating you have succesfully contested? I've tried contesting everything, from the passenger putting in the wrong pickup location to the passenger trying to sell me narcotics, and they've never reversed any of my ratings as far as I know.

4.65 on Lyft, 4.81 on Uber


----------



## OGT

Only lyft will change a rating. Uber will not.


----------



## Trafficat

OGT said:


> Only lyft will change a rating.


Does the passenger have to stab you first?


----------



## artemis

Nevermind, theres another thread for this.

Lifetime trips: 1171
Lifetime rated trips: 384
5-star trips: 355
How long you've been driving: 6 months
Current Rating: 4.87

Lifetime trips:
Lifetime rated trips:
5-star trips:
How long you've been driving:
Current Rating:


----------



## artemis

4.87 out of 384 rated trips, given 1171 trips.


----------



## Ribak

UBER:
4.93
841 total trips
322 rated trips (312 5 Stars)
Current streak of 5 star trips is a 58

LYFT:
4.98 (LYFT rounds it up to 5.0)
244 total trips


----------



## Nerka

4.89 Uber. Was 4.9 until yesterday when I got hit with a "professionalism" and "Driving" comments. Can't even figure out which ride it was. 4.88 on Lyft. Ribak, Nice rating! What's your secret?


----------



## Murtheblur

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


I.m a 4.91 from 926 trips in Orange County/Los Angeles..........and I only work Friday and Saturday nights 8pm to 4am (on average).



Ribak said:


> UBER:
> 4.93
> 841 total trips
> 322 rated trips (312 5 Stars)
> Current streak of 5 star trips is a 58
> 
> LYFT:
> 4.98 (LYFT rounds it up to 5.0)
> 244 total trips


We are identical on Lyft.
4.91 on Uber 926 total trips
406 rated trips (384 5 star ratings)......where do you find current streak?


----------



## Ribak

Murtheblur said:


> I.m a 4.91 from 926 trips in Orange County/Los Angeles..........and I only work Friday and Saturday nights 8pm to 4am (on average).
> 
> We are identical on Lyft.
> 4.91 on Uber 926 total trips
> 406 rated trips (384 5 star ratings)......*where do you find current streak*?


Well done on the ratings!!!

I am basing the current streak on weekly stats provided by UBER. (updated since my original post)

Jun 19 - Jun 26: 19 out of 19 5 Stars
Jun 27 - Jul 3: 23 out of 23 5 Stars

24 5 Star trips since July 3rd (not yet reported by UBER)

(19 + 23 + 24) = 66 rating streak of 5 stars.

The week of Jun 12 - Jun 18 had 26 out of 28 5 Stars...so I am not counting any from that week. (since I do not know at which point I got he lower ratings).


----------



## Matt benner

4.94 yesterday and 4.93 today because of a dumb ass women did not plug in the right address. 445 trips drivng in Atlanta. i have found that pool riders are welfare riders and rate lower because they are going to their miserable fast food job.


----------



## Tiger74

4.84 with 367 trips, 150 of which were rated.


----------



## Uberglenn

4.52 after 2907 trips with uber. I was deactivated from lyft, at the time I was at 4.36. Lyft deactivated me because I wouldn't accept any pickup more than 8 minutes away. With lyft I had 486 trips


----------



## Hyperloop

Mika said:


> Wyatt, I have a total of 61 trips so far.


I'm at 4.65 with 31 trips because of a lone 1-star and a lone 3-star. Believe me, that 1-star got so under my skin. I still cannot figure out why the hell someone would give me 1-star.


----------



## Murph38

4.93 with 3051 trips in Las Vegas.


----------



## Johnshere637

I'm 4.95

I'm 4.95 after nearly 3000 trips


----------



## Terysmit

4.94 500 5 stars out of 520 rated. 1500 total trips



Nautilis said:


> Try to "read" your customer. In my opinion, I think it turns some people off to ask them for 5 stars.
> 
> Now that I think about it, when I bought my car, the salesperson showed me a laminated survey with all "perfect 10" responses already filled in. He explained to me how important it was that I filled my survey out the same way. I was totally offended and felt like he was treating me like an idiot.
> 
> My advice is to take the whole ratings system with a grain of salt. You can spend a lot of energy working to get your rating up to a 4.9 from your 4.83... but for what?? Yes, a 4.6 or lower is cause for concern. Any thing above that doesn't really have much meaning in this world.


I had a rider who flat out told me he doesn't give 5 stars. I thought for a minute and politely asked him not to rate me than. So he'd didn't rate me. I rather not be rated than get less than 5 Stars


----------



## RoShan

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


4.89 4230 trips


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp

I have gotten as high as a 4.85 
Trips 1,187. Total rated trips 751. 

I stopped driving Uber for several months. Personal reasons, plus I was sick of Uber overall. When I stopped driving, I had 531 five-stars. Rating was 4.83 at the time I stopped.

In the last five months since driving again, I now have 670 five-stars. My rating went up to a whopping 4.85, but due to a handful of bad ratings, it went back down to 4.84. 

SMH

Doesn't seem to matter how many 5 stars you get with Uber. If you go low, it's very hard to get back up. Lyft is much, much easier. I've gotten as high as 4.97 with Lyft, and when it went down, I brought it back up asap. 

That's why I don't lament on it too much......there is no rhyme or reason to it. Be friendly, be considerate and treat people with respect. God will sort out the rest.


----------



## Johnshere637

My current rating after 3500 trips is 4.97


----------



## Bazinga57

4.91. 
270 rated trips. 500+ trips overall. Drive mostly mornings, usually offer water, car vacuumed and clean each day.


----------



## San Diego Steve

Don't forget the mints! Just kidding, stop wasting your money on water. You're just spoiling cheapskates that don't tip you!


Bazinga57 said:


> 4.91.
> 270 rated trips. 500+ trips overall. Drive mostly mornings, usually offer water, car vacuumed and clean each day.


----------



## HumbleKid

4.76! 1027 trips in NYC (431 of those being rated).


----------



## DelaJoe

4.84 with over 1000 rated trips...I had 20 5's in a row and my rating hasn't changed. It is all based on what scores are being dropped. If you are replacing 5-star with a 5-star...no change. If you drop a 1-star then your rating might move up a point.


----------



## Angelico santana

Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


4.92 With 2087 trips, 1279 rated. Clean car, transportation from point A to Point B, phone charger and a greeting, Nothing else.



Aaron Beauchamp said:


> I have gotten as high as a 4.85
> Trips 1,187. Total rated trips 751.
> 
> I stopped driving Uber for several months. Personal reasons, plus I was sick of Uber overall. When I stopped driving, I had 531 five-stars. Rating was 4.83 at the time I stopped.
> 
> In the last five months since driving again, I now have 670 five-stars. My rating went up to a whopping 4.85, but due to a handful of bad ratings, it went back down to 4.84.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter how many 5 stars you get with Uber. If you go low, it's very hard to get back up. Lyft is much, much easier. I've gotten as high as 4.97 with Lyft, and when it went down, I brought it back up asap.
> 
> That's why I don't lament on it too much......there is no rhyme or reason to it. Be friendly, be considerate and treat people with respect. God will sort out the rest.


Uber is the average of last 500, Lyft is the average of the last 100


----------



## cdm813

Uber 4.86* 627 trips
Lyft 4.93* 186 trips


----------



## bippy123

4.97 after 
2565 5 star rated trips 
Probably over 6000 trips 
Was at 4.98 a few days ago

I hate small talk and if I can help change lives I don't hesitate . I hate small talk and love big talk. Plus I don't offer water or snacks .

Helped save a guys marriage recently 



San Diego Steve said:


> Don't forget the mints! Just kidding, stop wasting your money on water. You're just spoiling cheapskates that don't tip you!


Totally agree Steve !! And I'm also in San Diego . I stay far away from the snob towns of La Jolla , Encinitas , Del Mar , Cardiff by the sea , Carlsbad and solana beach lol


----------



## AuntyUber

4.94 634 trips. I offer nothing but a good personality and an open ear.


----------



## Serby

4.85 1100 rides.


Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.





AuntyUber said:


> 4.94 634 trips. I offer nothing but a good personality and an open ear.


You're a female I take it. Females get better ratings period. Female privilege.



Nyrick said:


> What rating do you guys have if you dont mind me asking? Im a 4.8. The past few weeks Ive been averaging 4.5 or so - I wouldn't be surprised if I drop to 4.7.


----------



## Saltyoldman

About 1800 trips. I was at 4.74 before I realized to avoid college kids and millenials 4.97 with Lyft at about 500 rides


----------



## Merc7186

See I disagree with Saltyoldman .... I ferry almost non stop college kids and they think I am 'Lit'.
















I offer a ride from A to B, a puke bucket that doubles as a garbage can, compliments to the hot ones and a single I Phone charger. I also play play FLY (channel 47 I think) on my XM Radio
..the kids love it.


----------



## Saltyoldman

Merc7186 said:


> See I disagree with Saltyoldman .... I ferry almost non stop college kids and they think I am 'Lit'.
> View attachment 166061
> View attachment 166062
> 
> 
> I offer a ride from A to B, a puke bucket that doubles as a garbage can, compliments to the hot ones and a single I Phone charger. I also play play FLY (channel 47 I think) on my XM Radio
> ..the kids love it.


You compliment the hot kids? Do you drive a van that's carpeted with no windows? Just giving you a hard time bro. I use to get them from A to B but I didnt let them control the situation I.E. no more than four, no open containers, and defiantly not waiting 20 mins in a drive thru at 2:30 when a healthy surge is popping. No offense but you have 375 rides under your belt that's like 15 nights of driving. Wonder how you feel in 6 mos. good luck out there, puke bucket is a life saver


----------



## Johnny Re




----------



## Serby

Johnny Re said:


>


Lyft


----------



## BHG1943

AuntyUber said:


> 4.94 634 trips. I offer nothing but a good personality and an open ear.


Me too 4.9 2871 trips South Florida


----------



## AuntyUber

BHG1943 said:


> Me too 4.9 2871 trips South Florida


Overachiever


----------



## surlyuber619

346 lifetime trips, 177 rated trips. 4.81 thanks to another mystery 1 or 2 star rating earlier today, no clue what I did wrong.


----------



## 56sav

Down .1 after a ride who damaged my vehicle retaliated with a low rating for the report I filed : /


----------



## Bazinga57

Yep....just rated a pax poorly for swearing the entire trip with her girlfriend and on the phone. Then she starts yelling at "friends" out the window.

I quickly received the dreaded professionalism comment for 'music'. Yes I know maybe chance, but I doubt it.


----------



## Serby

Lol I got one for professionalism in a pool ... 2 dudes were awesome, the third turd didn't want to join the party ...I got a 5 buck cash tip from one and a 3 buck in app tip from the second. Same trip, different vibes. Don't get burnt out by a introverted paxhole. 2 Pax were on the same level of awesomeness ...they were all about party vibe.


----------



## reg barclay

Aaron Beauchamp said:


> Doesn't seem to matter how many 5 stars you get with Uber. If you go low, it's very hard to get back up. Lyft is much, much easier. I've gotten as high as 4.97 with Lyft, and when it went down, I brought it back up asap.
> .


Your Lyft rating is from the last 100 rides. I think Uber is usually the last 500, which is why it fluctuates less.


----------



## Serby

Star ratings are pointless ... I've been consistently between 4.85 and 4.88...i made more money when i was a 4.78...lol... Uber doesn't give bonus points for High ratings. Right now I'm at 4.87...1500 plus rides. I'm in the zone in which there is little fluctuation at this point.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

The thread that just keeps resurrecting itself


----------



## Luis777

Ratings get you nothing! They should recognize drivers with high ratings but nope!


----------



## 56sav

I was told by Lyft staff that a high rating (along with other factors) will work into their algorithm and deliver a driver better rides, and I'm assuming Uber is the same. I have noticed I've been getting a lot more long trips with tenure, but I guess there's no way of knowing for sure why that is. 

^ Yeah you're right though...some kind of reward of at least recognition would be sweet.


----------



## henrygates

4.98

That could change in 5 minutes. Just takes a 1 star. Oh well.


----------



## Duckman963

4.88, 2000+ trips


----------



## george manousaridis

Mine 4.93 ,7700 trips,3 years completed and 3 months into my 4 th year. Nothing to be proud of


----------



## HectorB

4.96 129 rides , 96 rated. Witnessed a drunk hit one star while saying you are getting 5 stars.


----------



## atlas23

4.86 and I don’t give a f


----------



## Unleaded

michaeljackson said:


> Yea man, holding it down with the 4.89. I'm rolling a 4.73, no stress.


4.98 after 1,060 rides in 5 months. Still having fun!



Johnshere637 said:


> I'm 4.95
> 
> I'm 4.95 after nearly 3000 trips


Uber Rating: 4.98 after 1,060 rides/trips in 5 months, and still having big fun!


----------



## backcountryrez

Doesn't change my disdain or hatred of pax.


----------



## CarlWinslow

4.90 and 215 trips. Half have rated me. 96% have been 5 stars. 

This week I was at a 4.96. Got 1 star from an older lady feeling “uncomfortable” with my driving. 

Now I really dgaf. Will be more careful picking up women. Guys have been the coolest riders so far and tip more although the biggest tips have been from women who probably found me attractive + good convo and clean car.


----------



## Unleaded

CarlWinslow said:


> 4.90 and 215 trips. Half have rated me. 96% have been 5 stars.
> 
> This week I was at a 4.96. Got 1 star from an older lady feeling "uncomfortable" with my driving.
> 
> Now I really dgaf. Will be more careful picking up women. Guys have been the coolest riders so far and tip more although the biggest tips have been from women who probably found me attractive + good convo and clean car.


I hate to say it but I have to agree with you. Elderly women and older women using Uber for the first time can be a hazard in the rating process. I was taking an Very elderly woman to a rehab from her rural farm. All during the ride, she was saying that I was taking a longer route than she was accustomed to In her husband's 1949 Nash. Thank goodness that her grandson was in the car to do the Rating and the tip. Another older woman was a first time user and thought that she had to tap on the stars, 1-2-3-4-5 to give a 5 Star Rating. The app locked her out at 1 star and since then I have had to work harder and longer to make up for the driver rating loss. It happens and we pay the price. There is no way to reverse an innocent error like that! We just move forward and do what we do best!


----------



## LACA90028

4.97 almost 1500 trips

I accept every ride, every pax. I greet everyone with a friendly smile. Specially the low rated pax. We are all human beings and have good days and bad ones. Being nice doesn’t cost me anything. Of course there are people that just wanna be quiet, fine. I’m happy to just thank them and wish them a great day. That also costs nothing. I drive around 40 -50 hours a week (Los Angeles) and haul in between 1200 and 1600 a week by just letting the app do everything. No stressing and trying to gain the system.


----------



## Tom Harding

Uber 4.89 with 4876 trips
VIA 4.96 with 120 trips
Lyft 4.61 with 505 trips - Lyft rating suck!!!



Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


Here is one method to get your rating up. MAYBE. Quit driving in "under served, poor areas". drive in the more affluent areas. Do more airport and convention trips. Make sure your car is "hospital clean" and NEVER smoke while on a trip. Follow the GPS route but ask your pax if they have a preferred route and if they have ask them to guide you (guaranteed 5 stars). Check after each trip to see if any garbage was left in your car. If you play music, play classical or easy listening, NEVER hip-hop, hard rock, or other loud unpleasant music. Music to relax the pax is the best. And rememder, YOU DO N OT HAVE AN AUX CORD!
Buy a copy of the rideshareguys book on Amazon.com (9.99) and well worth it.
I have a combined over 5,000 trips and I got a copy and it is useful.


----------



## uber>54

I posted my rating a few days ago but the last two days it dropped a couple points. One was a couple that fought the whole trip. I was polite, stayed out of it and got them home safe The woman(the pax) got out of the car and slammed the door and went into the home. The guy got out slower apologizing for the drama. The next day she blasted me on the rating. Then an hour after running my new car through the car wash, a rider complained about a dirty car. lol. 
Oh well. 

My point is that might work hard to give five star rides and that is right. But we all know there are customers out there that don't care, the same is true in any service industry. Just keep trying people.


----------



## Tom Harding

uber>54 said:


> I posted my rating a few days ago but the last two days it dropped a couple points. One was a couple that fought the whole trip. I was polite, stayed out of it and got them home safe The woman(the pax) got out of the car and slammed the door and went into the home. The guy got out slower apologizing for the drama. The next day she blasted me on the rating. Then an hour after running my new car through the car wash, a rider complained about a dirty car. lol.
> Oh well.
> 
> My point is that might work hard to give five star rides and that is right. But we all know there are customers out there that don't care, the same is true in any service industry. Just keep trying people.


Consider those that rate drivers:
1. Drunks
2. Emotional and disturbed persons
3. Jealous because we have what they want
4. Addicts of some sort
5. No drivers license - suspended or revoked
6. Those that think they are "privileged" and order a Pool and expect service like a Limo.
My guess is that about 1/4 of Uber pax fall into the above categories.


----------



## Park Uber

I'm 4.93 in uber with 46 trips and 4.99 in ola with over 200 trips.
I never make annoying to customer. I set up a music playlist modern pop, old pop and club music and just play on my playlist act customer's age. I only talk when customer want to talk with me.
And I'm wearing a suit or similar to make good impression.


----------



## Chip Dawg

4.61


----------



## Talal Emran

4.86 in 8197 trips.


----------



## Getmeoutofhere

4.96 in 97 rides.


56 5 stars and 2 4 stars...


----------



## MarlboroMan

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


just quit driving. No help to us drivers let alone riders.


----------



## stephan

Talal Emran said:


> 4.86 in 8197 trips.


Screen shot that


----------



## AuxCordTherapy




----------



## FatCopOnSegwayAtAirport

4.90 on uber
4.39 on lyft

lol


----------



## Alex Driver

Mika said:


> 4.64, I just received an email today from Uber quality feed back reminding me "per the terms of the Transportation Provider Service Agreement" I could be deactivated. This rating fluctuates everyday, it's starting to wear on my nerves. I am a consumer also, and to expect riders to rate you a 5 every time is unreasonable, most could careless as long as you show up on time, get them to their destination safely and quickly. I am very polite to each rider, offer beverages, option to give me their shortest route or gps, choice of radio station. Uber is starting to get under my skin.


You must have a crappy car or something. I hardly talk to any passenger and never offer any free things and my rating is at its lowest at 4.83


----------



## Atlantabound

Alex Driver said:


> You must have a crappy car or something. I hardly talk to any passenger and never offer any free things and my rating is at its lowest at 4.83


I have a beat up 2006 Prius and my rating is 4.88 w/4600 rides. I don't offer shit, but my winning personality. lol. I just don't understand the folks that offer all kinds of amenities nor do I understand using newer cars to do drive Uber but that's a discussion for another day.


----------



## Latekick

4.96 3,326 trips


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

4.98 7500+ trips.


----------



## KD_LA




----------



## HectorB

447 trips. Rating was 5.0 until the vacationers arrived. Just got it to 4.92 from 4.91. 







Discussed removing a 1 star at the Green Light Hub. Was told some drivers are too concerned about their rating.


----------



## Djlab9er

4.9 after 1560 trips. I'm ok with that. Once youve got a decent rating after a fair amount of trips it seems easier to maintain a 4.9 or above. Seems pax like to rate higher when yours is higher, following the pack. But idk...


----------



## Nelson Mandela

What you think?


----------



## Westerner

My rating hovered around 4.65 when I drove in Columbus. It's improved to 4.79 since moving to Denver. I have about 1900 lifetime rides and about 700 rated (only the last 500 count, right). I'm not doing anything different. I don't hit drive thrus for people, no multiple stops unless it goes in the app, no open booze in my car PERIOD, and I don't always deviate from the GPS route (sometimes I do, depends), no turning on the radio to whatever station you want, my phone charger is for me. I know I've gotten lower ratings for these things but I don't care.


----------



## Yosoykevo

4.88, 628 trips.


----------



## whensthefunstart

4.88 on Uber and 4.97 on Lyft Not that anyone cares.


----------



## HarcoCat

4.86 after 524 rides. It was 4.8 but a pax 2 starred me over the weekend because he didn’t know how to add an additional stop and wanted me to wait while he went on his house for “a minute”, then take him somewhere else. I said No and gave him a safe clean 43 minute ride to his original destination.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF

I have a 4.70. and 1600 rides


----------



## Kaiser Soze

Dropped from 4.97 to 4.95. Not sure why, but if I find out who it is, they're dead.


----------



## HarcoCat

I dropped to a 8.5 this weekend because a couple of drunks made a mess in my car and they were not happy to get a clean up fee.


----------



## mbd

If you have a true 5.0 lyft ( not a 4.96 rounding up 5.0) and a 100% acceptance rate , Lyft will
Open up your closed app and give you rides..multiple times..
You just have to accept it.
You will get pings to milliOn dollar homes.
You will get queues 5 minute before
You drop your customer

Tips will be close to 50-60%of the customers.
I know 1 lady driver who has a 5.0, and she showed me her rides. Her tip sheet
Was like 5 in a row tips, then 2-3 non tip, then 4 in a row tip. She drives a sonata 2016???? Hyundai i think.(rental program) And she is not hot, little on the hefty side.


----------



## Reynob Moore

2.78


----------



## Bbonez

Last night I went from a 4.92 to 4.88 on Uber. I got a 1 & 2 star. I assume the 1 star was from the college kids with open containers I made dump and then charged a cleaning fee. 

Also, I went from 4.96 to 4.99 on Lyft.


----------



## janewalch

4.98 - 7777 rides.


----------



## Saltminer

4.89, over 1000 trips. Once you get 350 or so trips, you will stop sweating your rating so much. If you are 4.8'ish with 350 trips, the your rating will not fluctuate nearly as much, and certainly not enough to jeopardize your activation, and the whole rating stress thing disappears. Also, if you are like most, a lot of the lower ratings come early. There is a learning curve, so as you get over 500 trips, the bad start will roll off the moving average.


----------



## Stewie7782

4.95 after 1908 trips.


----------



## Moman99

GCW said:


> Yeah, I've read that they'll deactivate you at 4.5 or lower. But they've always said that's for ALL your trips combined, so if you have a week where, for some reason, you get 4.0 it doesn't mean you're below 4.5 over all. I get bad rankings sometimes, too. Seemingly for no reason. It seems to happen when I pick someone up that is in a foul mood. Like they give me a low ranking because they're pissed off at someONE or someTHING. I don't think they realize that they could get drivers deactivated for that. I, too, great each with a smile, open the door if possible, offer ice-cold water, charging cords for just about everything, give me directions or use my GPS, give me some different turns than the GPS gives and it'll re-route, music, conversation, swing them through drive-throughs, multiple stops without telling Uber that'll ding them more- just want to get them to where they need to go safely.
> 
> Uber is getting under my skin as well. Since they hiked their commission I haven't gone out (I'm working a full-time I.T. contract right now). I get an email from them stating that because I haven't gone out in like 4 weeks they'll deactivate my account unless I do at least one trip within the next two weeks. I'm going to have my brother ping me while he's standing next to my car, take him down the street and stop the fare, then pay him the $5 or whatever! I have a bunch of referrals out there that I'm not going to lose if they ride.
> 
> With the infrequent and often times long pick up calls (some are 30 mins. away) down in Orange County, CA I burn way to much fuel for this to be profitable, even minus the mileage. Sometimes I'll drive 30 mins. to pick someone up, then drop them off to a location 10 mins. away. Then drive away back toward where I was. I emailed Uber about it, saying that they need to take into account the distance of the ride before sending us way out to pick someone up. Between gas, insurance, car washes, ice for the cooler to keep the water cold, water, etc. I'm almost paying Uber to drive for them- then they take 20% and drop the fares on us. Really? Oh well, I guess they'll just find another driver. I do this in my spare time more to make sure I keep a drunk off the road. Makes me feel good in a way. If it weren't for the fact that the job was a piece of cake and there wasn't the possibility of a $250 referral commission once in a while I'd send all their crap back.


I have a 4.96 with over a 1000 trips, i don't offer water, chargers or candy, I think most people just want a good ride and want to get from point A to point B they don't want candy or water. most trips are in the 10 min range why waste time giving water or candy.


----------



## SaintCl89




----------



## Hono driver

989 rides. Last Monday 4.96. This Monday 4.93. 3 effing 1 stars in a week. Had 2 in the last 10 months. Passengers are a fricking joke. 1 guy gave me a 1 Star cause I refused to discuss the kav circus. Now I cancel all uber trips if I get lyft ping before my pax gets in the car.



mbd said:


> If you have a true 5.0 lyft ( not a 4.96 rounding up 5.0) and a 100% acceptance rate , Lyft will
> Open up your closed app and give you rides..multiple times..
> You just have to accept it.
> You will get pings to milliOn dollar homes.
> You will get queues 5 minute before
> You drop your customer
> 
> Tips will be close to 50-60%of the customers.
> I know 1 lady driver who has a 5.0, and she showed me her rides. Her tip sheet
> Was like 5 in a row tips, then 2-3 non tip, then 4 in a row tip. She drives a sonata 2016???? Hyundai i think.(rental program) And she is not hot, little on the hefty side.


 God I love the internet it's fake news.


----------



## DexNex




----------



## Bahr

4.98 but only 308 rides under my belt and only 205 of them rated. Got a 2 Star the other night and can’t think of one rider that was unhappy about something. It’s great reading this blog and realizing some people are just dirtbags who enjoy a little power and no matter what you do they’ll give a low rating.


----------



## Ramrod91

4.96 1300 ride
4.89 lyft (2 1 stars in one trip a stupid **+^ order a lyft shared in Newark NJ going to the city and ofcourse i got matched to someone going to Hoboken, took around 2;30 hours during prime time, one told me im taking a longer route so i got so frustrated and asked her to continue the trip in silence or to get out of my car hence the 1 star)


----------



## chris.nella2

4.85


----------



## Ramrod91

DexNex said:


>


The stats doesn't make sense, how do u have 4,003 trips and your lifetime rides are 3,026


----------



## DexNex

Ramrod91 said:


> The stats doesn't make sense, how do u have 4,003 trips and your lifetime rides are 3,026


Because one is Uber, and the other is Lyft. Point is that I am 4.99 on Uber and 5.00 on Lyft.


----------



## Bears Fan

Over 7,500 trips and a 4.96 rating (the last time I checked). My rating has fluctuated between 4.94 and 4.98 since July 2017. However, I no longer check my rating or check feedback because there is no benefit to do so when you periodically get that rider who unfairly rates you no matter how perfect the ride was.


----------



## Kris150303

4.94 Uber with 2500 trips 4.97 with Lyft 2700 trips


----------



## Solid 5

Kris150303 said:


> 4.94 Uber with 2500 trips 4.97 with Lyft 2700 trips


You mean 4.94 in your last 500 rates Uber rides, and 4.97 in your last 100 rated Lyft rides, right????????

You all make me laugh like mad when I see posts like this.

I am right now at 4.99 on Lyft. That is NOWHERE close to my lifetime rating.


----------



## Davidx

Went down to 4.36 (three six) and nothing happened. Now 4.72. 820 rides.


----------



## Clarity

Ramrod91 said:


> ...so i got so frustrated and asked her to continue the trip in silence or to get out of my car hence the 1 star)


Well you sure let them have it. I'm surprise she rated you a 2 and not a 1.



Davidx said:


> Went down to 4.36 (three six) and nothing happened. Now 4.72. 820 rides.


Are you a new driver? If you just started and have less than 500 ratings on uber, any rating less than a 5 stars makes a significant change in the numbers. If for Lyft it's than 100 ratings.


----------



## ntcindetroit

The rating is just a virtual shackle, a lie, a convenient excuse, not something to write home to brag about. 
No pride, but just a shame.


----------



## Davidx

Clarity said:


> Well you sure let them have it. I'm surprise she rated you a 2 and not a 1.
> 
> Are you a new driver? If you just started and have less than 500 ratings on uber, any rating less than a 5 stars makes a significant change in the numbers. If for Lyft it's than 100 ratings.


The low point was after a few hundred trips.



ntcindetroit said:


> The rating is just a virtual shackle, a lie, a convenient excuse, not something to write home to brag about.
> No pride, but just a shame.


I rate every passenger a 5. Makes no sense to open myself for retaliation.


----------



## Kris150303

Solid 5 said:


> You mean 4.94 in your last 500 rates Uber rides, and 4.97 in your last 100 rated Lyft rides, right????????
> 
> You all make me laugh like mad when I see posts like this.
> 
> I am right now at 4.99 on Lyft. That is NOWHERE close to my lifetime rating.


I mean thats my rating at the moment after that amount of lifetime rides. Yes I know I'm good. Thats why I make $2000 a week and you b*tch and moan your way through life


----------



## Solid 5

Kris150303 said:


> I mean thats my rating at the moment after that amount of lifetime rides. Yes I know I'm good. Thats why I make $2000 a week and you b*tch and moan your way through life


Actually I'm at 4.95 currently on Uber and a perfect 5.0 on Lyft, so obviously if your only "good", im obviously "better".

LOL, roasted.


----------



## Blahgard

Jeeves said:


> Im 4.83! Dang! I used to ride 4.87 but seems riders aren't as happy. I think the excitement of the service is dwindling and now users have expectations.


Everybody wants something for nothing, huh?


----------



## d1ulove

479 on 396 trips


----------



## BCS DRIVER

4.95 on 1898 trips UberX


----------



## UberHippie

4.94 after 150 rides.


----------



## FinerThings

4.93 on Lyft and 4.97 on Uber (135 trips)


----------



## Fozzie

Updated: Uber 4.92 (~2,000 rated rides) Lyft 5.00 (~1,100 rated rides)


----------



## CDP

4.96 334 rides UBER 
4.87 30 rides Lyft


----------



## BigRedDriver

4.95
340 trips
235. 5*
9 4*
1. 1*

The one star was from a guy who was treating his wife so badly I told him to shut up or I was going to stop the ride and throw him out. I will not share the vile stuff coming out of that mans face, but I was not going to listen to it. 

Didn’t much care if what I did caused a deactivation or not. 

I take the 1* as a badge of honor. 

That being said, 99% of my riders have been a pleasure.


----------



## Johnshere637

4.98


----------



## Rushmanyyz

ntcindetroit said:


> The rating is just a virtual shackle, a lie, a convenient excuse, not something to write home to brag about.
> No pride, but just a shame.


Someone is jelly...


----------



## Johnshere637

The good thing about the ratings is that it provides some kind of feedback ! My friend worked as a Hackney driver, never got any complaints...the problem was that when a complaint came ...the council had no way of knowing if he had regularly worked or What is general customer service was like...they suspended his licence for the complaint.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy

4.97 after 621 trips


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

Lyft 4.82. 4.62 a few weeks ago but down from 4.88 (?) or so just yesterday.

Uber 4.88 or 4.89.


----------



## Civixer

4.94 rating ( last 500 trips ) / 8968 trips total


----------

